# Speedcubing in Sydney



## solver (May 22, 2009)

*Any Australian Cubers?*

I have recently joined this forum and would like to find out if there are any Australian cubers out there; especially in Sydney?


----------



## ccchips296 (May 22, 2009)

yup....i live in sydney..

so does aznblur...

some others are in melbourne like fazrulz and matt or in perth like levi or in melbourne like josh and some others.....but i dont remember off the top of my head. <-- mega fail structure of sentence =P


----------



## solver (May 22, 2009)

Cool, nice to meet you


----------



## andatude (May 22, 2009)

Yosh! 

I'm from Sydney. Nice to meet you. =)


----------



## solver (May 22, 2009)

What part are you from? I'm from the North Shore


----------



## andatude (May 22, 2009)

I'm in the Western Suburbs. Around the Cabramatta area?


----------



## Faz (May 22, 2009)

Melbourne. There have been 2 unofficial competitions here, and we are planning on having an official one in the summer holidays. Jan/Dec.

Here are some threads about Australian cubing:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6475
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9029
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6572

Nice to meet you!


----------



## solver (May 22, 2009)

Nice, do you know New College ?


----------



## solver (May 22, 2009)

thanks fazrulz


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 22, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> yup....i live in sydney..
> 
> so does aznblur...
> 
> some others are in melbourne like fazrulz and matt or in perth like levi or in melbourne like josh and some others.....but i dont remember off the top of my head. <-- mega fail structure of sentence =P



I'm pretty sure levi quite (if you mean leviskateboard on youtube and I forget the name here). In the goals thread he had "quit cubing" somewhere and he said he accomplished it...


----------



## Rawn (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, I live in Sydney.


----------



## solver (May 22, 2009)

Cool, nice to meet you too


----------



## BottleCap (May 22, 2009)

I'm Australian, but I'm from Perth, not Sydney.


----------



## Cuber1974 (May 22, 2009)

Sydney Cuber here as well mate. I work in Parramatta. Been cubing for only a few months. Got another bloke I work with who's into it now as well.

*waves hello!*


----------



## solver (May 22, 2009)

*Waves hello back*

never knew there were so many Sydney cubers


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2009)

Cuber1974 said:


> Sydney Cuber here as well mate. I work in Parramatta. Been cubing for only a few months. Got another bloke I work with who's into it now as well.
> 
> *waves hello!*



LMAO this is brilliant stereotypical Aussie talk here. I love it. When I read this, the Australian accent screamed in my brain ^_^


----------



## Cuber1974 (May 24, 2009)

Sorry mate, that's just how we talk in my culture!


----------



## Faz (May 24, 2009)

Heh, could have used a touch of....


----------



## Asmium (May 24, 2009)

I'm Australian, but I'm from Brisbane.


----------



## aznblur (May 24, 2009)

andatude said:


> I'm in the Western Suburbs. Around the Cabramatta area?



LOL I'M FROM AROUND THERE.


----------



## andatude (May 24, 2009)

aznblur said:


> andatude said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the Western Suburbs. Around the Cabramatta area?
> ...



Awesome! what school are you from? Cabra? Canley?


----------



## aznblur (May 24, 2009)

Uhh James Ruse


----------



## andatude (May 24, 2009)

aznblur said:


> Uhh James Ruse



.... OMG you go to a smart school. lol


----------



## aznblur (May 24, 2009)

What about you?


----------



## andatude (May 24, 2009)

Canley Vale High. I'm doing the SC this year, good luck in your hsc?


----------



## aznblur (May 24, 2009)

thanks, i should be fine, getting more uai than what i need with minimal effort 

and psh, sc counts for shitall xD


----------



## poorshooter (Jun 15, 2009)

any cubers in UNSW? i just transferred here as an international student, and i would love to meet people with the same interest..


----------



## Faz (Jun 28, 2009)

Heh, yes I know..... 
I decided to post this thread as a means of collaborating information and organising meetup/s in Sydney, Australia. I do not live in Sydney, but I am travelling there for 4 days to visit relatives, and some people thought about having a meetup. Instead of msn chats and pm's, I thought it easier to make a thread to organise it.

Hopefully, after this first meetup, you Sydneyers can organise them yourselves in this thread.


Here is the Info

*Place: Burwood Westfield. *There is no definite location at this point, however we will probably meet up near the cinemas (be cubing) , and move to a food court. If you are going to be late, or have a chance at being late, please pm me, and we can exchange mobile numbers. My msn is [email protected] - add me if you want, and we can discuss and organise things.

*Time: Sunday 5th of July, 10 o'clock am onwards.* We will end at about 3, or whenever you guys wish to leave.


*People coming:*

Me - confirmed
Nick - Rawn
Andy + 4 
Richard
Solver + 1

Likely
John?
Thomas09 + 2
solver
Cuber1974

No contact

Chris chan!!

*Things happening:* Cubing, eating, talking, cubing cubing, relaying, racing, and did I say cubing?

Events: There will be 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 and OH competitions.


----------



## andatude (Jun 28, 2009)

nice, i'll most likely be going.
Also i'll try bring a couple of my school friends to come along as well.


----------



## solver (Jun 28, 2009)

I might be able to go there to, I might have something on


----------



## andatude (Jun 29, 2009)

COOL!!

Btw i asked my parents last night and they said i could go !

and i asked my friends today and they said no because they would feel intimidated. =="


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2009)

Dw, they will not be intimidated. 3 of my friends went to a meetup yesterday and thought they would be intimidated, but ended up having a great time!


----------



## Cuber1974 (Jul 1, 2009)

Sounds great and it's local to me... but I have a _killer_ flu at the moment and dunno if I'll be well in time enough to see it off.

Put me down as a maybe at this stage.


----------



## Faz (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok! 

At this stage it looks as if there will be over 5 people, and hopefully we can boost that up to 10 if there is more interest.

Chris, John? Please reply.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok, I'm leaving to sydney now. I will have internet access, so everything is still running, and people are welcome

Confirmed:

Me
Andy + 3
Richard

Likely:

John
Nick - rawn
Solver
Cuber1974

No contact:

Chris chan!


Events being held are 2x2 through 5x5 and 3x3 OH. Maybe others if I get suggestions/replies


----------



## Rawn (Jul 2, 2009)

I can make it. Have you decided where we're going to meet in westfield?


----------



## andatude (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Rawn, 

We're going to meet at the cinemas, if you're there start cubing. Once we have everybody we will move to the food court and CUBE!


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmm... I could go. Not confirmed. And I could bring some friends. I'll see if I have the time.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in sydney atm!
Yay nick can make it!
Thomas - the more the merrier!

Btw, we can use my mobile phone scrambler for the competition (All WCA puzzles) There will be 2x2 through 6x6 and 3x3OH.


----------



## aznblur (Jul 2, 2009)

hey guys, I'm not sure if I can come, pending homework and assignments. 

Outlook not so good, so don't expect me.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2009)

cmon john, you can do it.
we want to get more than the melbourne meetup record - which is 7 or 8.


----------



## andatude (Jul 2, 2009)

COME JOHN!!!!

How do you like Sydney Feliks?


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, I have been here over 15 times.  The flight was so turbulent.


----------



## Rawn (Jul 2, 2009)

Andatude, whereabouts in Sydney do you live?


----------



## andatude (Jul 2, 2009)

yoyo, the names Andy.

I live in the Western suburbs area, around Cabramatta. You?


----------



## Rawn (Jul 2, 2009)

I live around the Hills District.


----------



## andatude (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh oks, nice to meet you. I'm heading to bedd nows, school tomorrow.
Hope to see you at the meet up!


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2009)

Btw, Nick - do you have a stackmat? If you have 2 (old and new) then bring both, as we will need as many timers at possible for the competition.

I will take a list of which people are competing in which events. I will make a schedule soon.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2009)

Schedule. Note that this is allowing for alot of time, and the competition may start at 10:30 if all have arrived. Those who have replied here and are uncertain about coming, please reply telling me whether you can make it or not.

10am - 10:30am Arrival at the cinemas and gathering together. I will take down names of who is competing in which events in my notebook.

10:30 - 11am - Move to the food court, and just do some general cubing. Latecomers can make their way around westfield to the food court, where we will be cubing.

11am - 11:30 - 2x2 round. Average 3 of 5 - This may take less time

11:30 - 12:15 - 3x3 round 1, top 4 proceed to final - this may take less time

12:15 - 1:00 - Lunch and 6x6 round (Mean of 3) This may take less time, and we will adjust the schedule on the day to allow for that. Lunch can be bought whenever you want, so long as you are not competing

1:00 - 1:30 - 5x5 - 2 solves. Sub 2:30 single is required to complete the average of 5.

1:30 - 2:00 - 4x4 average of 5 - 2 solves - Sub 1:45 single to continue average of 5

2:00 - 2:15 - 3x3 final and announcements.

2:15 - 3:00 general cubing, racing etc.



IMPORTANT! : This schedule is very vague, and some events may take less time to complete, and that will speed things up. Hopefully the entire competition will be completed by 2pm if we can get started early enough.

During the competition you can just cube and talk, whatever you want. It's going to be great fun, and I hope to see most of you there!


----------



## TimMc (Jul 3, 2009)

lol >.< I've been to Burwood so many times  Hopefully it's not still raining >.<

Have fun 

Tim.


----------



## Rawn (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes I do have a stackmat, but I only have 1. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## solver (Jul 4, 2009)

Is it okay if a bring a friend?


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2009)

More than okay!

Does anyone else have a stackmat? It looks like we may have only 2 stations for the competition, which is fine. Some people will have to judge.

With 4x4 and 5x5, we will make it so the top 4 get to continue the average of 5.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2009)

John/Chris/Thomas/Cuber1974 can you make it? Please reply ASAP

Updated schedule:

There will be 2 competing stations - Nick, bring your stackmat mat.

10:00 - 10:30. Meetup at the cinemas and wait for the latecomers. I will give a short briefing about competing and judging, and will take down a list of people competing in which events.
10:30 - 11:00 - 2x2 average of 5 - may take shorter time
11:00 - 11:30 - 3x3 round 1
11:30 - 12:00 - 4x4, 2 solves. Top 4 continue the avg 5
12:00 - 12:30 - OH avg 5

12:30 - 1:00 - Lunch and 6x6.

1:00 - 1:40 - 5x5 2 solves, top 4 continue the avg 5
1:40 - 2:00 - 3x3 final round

2:00 onwards - cubing.

I have a set of tiles for the winner of 3x3 (apart from me)

Scramblers - me and andy.
Judges - Nick, me, andy, and maybe some others.


----------



## andatude (Jul 4, 2009)

CRAP!!!

TRAINS ARE DOWN TOMORROW!!!

Me and my friends don't know how to get there now. There is a 20% chance my dad can take me but i dont know about my friends since i live quite far away from them.


----------



## Rawn (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have the mat. I chose not to buy it.


----------



## aznblur (Jul 4, 2009)

I got a major assignment due Monday, its worth 20%, so I don't exactly have time to spend 5 hours cubing, 2 hours travelling.

Sorry dudes.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2009)

andatude said:


> CRAP!!!
> 
> TRAINS ARE DOWN TOMORROW!!!
> 
> Me and my friends don't know how to get there now. There is a 20% chance my dad can take me but i dont know about my friends since i live quite far away from them.



What! Oh man..... You can still make it right? I'll go on msn now.


----------



## ccchips296 (Jul 4, 2009)

oh....sorry. i cant go. im busy tomorrow. i didnt see this stuff til now so soz for the late reply.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2009)

Thats OK Chris.

Rawn - thats fine

So.

Me
Richard
Solver plus 1
Rawn
Andy + some??????????? Andy, u have to come man
Cuber1974?

Andy, I noticed that only 3 lines are down. Maybe your dad can take you and your friends to a station on another line, which isnt too far from you.

EDIT2: Dude, they have replacement bus lines. You may want to leave a fair bit earlier though. Once you get into the city, just catch the train from there.


----------



## andatude (Jul 4, 2009)

Dw i'm coming. Dad's gonna take me. My friends can't go though. Dads a little angry at me so he said he's not going all the way to 3 peoples houses and taking themm too. So it's just me. sorry


----------



## solver (Jul 4, 2009)

My friend is not coming


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2009)

Solver, thats fine

Yay! Andy can make it! 

Due to there being only 5 people coming, everyone gets to do the averages of 5 for big cubes, and the 3x3 final is a one on one head to head 

Cyaz there in 2 hours. Meetup near the cinemas.


----------



## andatude (Jul 5, 2009)

Actually my dads going to pick up the twins. Not sure about the others though.


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2009)

Yay! Shouldn't you be leaving now?

EDIT: twins = 2x2 and 3x3 right?


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok 7 people came, which is good.

Me
Richard
Nick
Shannon
Andy
Alex
Phillip


*Results (averages)* Thanks to Nick for calcuating all of them

*2x2:*
Me: 5.36
Nick: 9.85
Andy: 12.25
Phillip: 17.54
Richard: 18.56
Alex: 23.70

*3x3 First round*

Me: 11.29 
Nick: 17.44
Richard: 22.89
Shannon: 34.22
Alex: 36.48
Andy: 39.18 - massive pops on 2 solves. Otherwise - sub 30
Phillip: 40.91

*4x4:*
Me: 56.77
Andy: 1:42.70
Richard: 2:27.99

*5x5: *
Me: 1:33.19 with a 1:23 single 
Andy: 2:48.17

*6x6:*
Me: 3:40.36 - could been sub 3:30, but I had a solve where 2 outer centers were swapped, and I completely failed
Andy: 9:18.06

*OH:*
Me: 27.10
Andy: 51.45
Richard: 1:22.61

*3x3 Final*
Me: 11.61
Nick: 16.96
Richard: 27.56
Shannon: 36.06

Did someone say cleansweep? Jks

Nick recorded lots of video, and will hopefully make a montage of that.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn, I'm so sorry, I completly forgot about it! Will there be any more of these? I'll be sure to remember.


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2009)

Err, if you guys can organise it.


----------



## richardzhang (Jul 5, 2009)

*meet up*

i think i might organise some meet ups


----------



## richardzhang (Jul 5, 2009)

Im planning on organising a cube meet up in sydney. If anyone is interested plz comment below.


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2009)

You know Richard, it would gain more attention if it were in my thread. It'll probably be merged with it


----------



## andatude (Jul 5, 2009)

i failed 3x3 so bad...i hate pops....

So i had a type F? AWESOME!! haha
I love feliks's cube4you speed cube. especially the black. I WANNA BUY!!!

Nice to meet you all btw.
And thanks Feliks for the stickers.

I own sub 10's on 6x6 LOL


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2009)

No, I don't think your cube was a type F Andy

Buy one then, or...



Spoiler



I know you have cubelagoon. I don't


----------



## andatude (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL, i need another two points to get the one from DX, is it the same as yours though? If i do get enough, i'll order after NZ.

Your cube is godly!!!


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, pretty much. Or you could order it from cubefans.


----------



## richardzhang (Jul 6, 2009)

what, i dont know what you mean feliks


----------



## richardzhang (Jul 6, 2009)

is anyone going to come to my meet ups?


----------



## Faz (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, if you can organise it, set a location, date and time, I'm sure that some people would be interested. However, I do live in Melbourne.


----------



## richardzhang (Jul 6, 2009)

if i get a lot of replies i will do it


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 2, 2009)

wow!! i was already here in sydney since june, cant believe i missed all of this! 

is it possible to arrange for another meetup? i would absolutely love to go to a meetup...


----------



## Faz (Aug 3, 2009)

Lol - you can arrange it yourself. I live in Melbourne.

Just post with details and a date and see if anyone is interested.


----------



## andatude (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd love to go to another meet up, but the last one was way too far.

Anywhere around the Cabramatta area. Perhaps the Stocklands at Wetheril Park?


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not too far away from Cabramatta. In fact, a relative lives there.


----------



## andatude (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool. Anyone else?


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 4, 2009)

lol. I don't know where cabramatta is. I live in Kensington, near UNSW campus. is cabramatta far from where I live? point me in the right direction, I think I'll manage to get there. this weekend perhaps?

EDIT: google map says that it's a 40 km drive. hmm, would there be any objections if we meet at the CBD instead? haha


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, I can't go this week anyway because I have a couple of school projects to do. Maybe next week?


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 4, 2009)

can you make a different thread to the meet up or link me to it


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 4, 2009)

id love to come to another meet up


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2009)

Why make a different thread richard?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 4, 2009)

Have a meet up in September near the School holidays, Im goin to Sydney in that time.


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 4, 2009)

what do you guys usually do during a meet up? mini tournaments? i dont have any friends who are into speedcubing. a few friends know how to solve using beginner methods, but thats just it. so i'm really looking forward to this meet up, to actually meet other speedcubers

btw, it still doesnt look like we have decided on a date or location yet.. 

not really related, but where can i buy some cubes? i mean, other than online. any good shops in sydney?


----------



## andatude (Aug 4, 2009)

poorshooter said:


> what do you guys usually do during a meet up? mini tournaments? i dont have any friends who are into speedcubing. a few friends know how to solve using beginner methods, but thats just it. so i'm really looking forward to this meet up, to actually meet other speedcubers
> 
> btw, it still doesnt look like we have decided on a date or location yet..
> 
> not really related, but where can i buy some cubes? i mean, other than online. any good shops in sydney?



Hey,
You're basically right, just have like mini competitions on 3x3, OH 3x3, 4x4, etc...You also can speak with the other cubers and get to know them and ask questions about EVERYTHING lol.
It's really fun if you come, you meet other speedcubers, have fun, eat food, and cube!.

I'm still unsure about a date and location as well.
As for the cubes? you can trade some, or buy it off other cubers, or theres a shop in cabramatta that sells weird DIY's, they are ok..


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 5, 2009)

could you tell me the shop?


----------



## andatude (Aug 5, 2009)

It's the cube that i brought to the meet up, the poppy one. It's on John Street, at the end of the shops called New One. Thats the name of the shop, it's like only $10.


----------



## solver (Aug 5, 2009)

I would be interest to another meet up, however I live in the North so it takes one hour to go to Cabramatta yeah so ..., just saying its a comment not a complaint.


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 6, 2009)

since i dont really know my way around sydney yet, i definitely cant decide location. but at least we could try to eliminate the other unknown factor, which is the date. (after that, we could do another vote for the location)

okay, so who's up for this sunday guys?


----------



## andatude (Aug 6, 2009)

poorshooter said:


> since i dont really know my way around sydney yet, i definitely cant decide location. but at least we could try to eliminate the other unknown factor, which is the date. (after that, we could do another vote for the location)
> 
> okay, so who's up for this sunday guys?



count me out, i won't be going to any meet ups any time soon, too much things going on.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 7, 2009)

plz make all the meet ups on sunday i cant go any other weekend day (unless is s on a holiday)


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 7, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> plz make all the meet ups on sunday i cant go any other weekend day (unless is s on a holiday)


Does it have to be this Sunday? I'm kind of busy and I'd really like to go.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 7, 2009)

why dont we make some sunday and some saturday


----------



## andatude (Aug 7, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > plz make all the meet ups on sunday i cant go any other weekend day (unless is s on a holiday)
> ...



No meet ups have been scheduled yet, if you guys do plan one, set it out just like how Feliks set out the first one on the first page, first post.


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 7, 2009)

i guess this sunday is off then. unfortunately, the next weekend (15-16 aug) would most likely be a no go for me..

just wondering though, is anyone interested in a meetup 15 or 16 aug?


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 8, 2009)

ok but where will they be


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 8, 2009)

okay we need to orginise stackmats i should have one comming in the mail who eles is bringing one

sorry about the bad spelling and puntuation


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 11, 2009)

yay my stackmat came


----------



## andatude (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG richard, should of told me you were buying stackmats! I wanted to buy one, how much was it? where from?shpping?


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 11, 2009)

Gah, I'm busy 15 and 16 too! I don't even have a stack mat either! 

Other than that, got any ideas of where to meet up?


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 11, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Gah, I'm busy 15 and 16 too! I don't even have a stack mat either!
> 
> Other than that, got any ideas of where to meet up?


why dont we change it every week so some is eaiser for some people to get to the meet up


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 12, 2009)

this thread seems to be going nowhere guys.. we need to at least get one meetup going, and hopefully plan some more (routine, perhaps?)


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 12, 2009)

poorshooter said:


> this thread seems to be going nowhere guys.. we need to at least get one meetup going, and hopefully plan some more (routine, perhaps?)


who's going to organise it


----------



## TimMc (Aug 12, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> who's going to organise it



There's not much to organise. Someone just need a pen and paper, and to print off scrambles from: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/

You just specify a time, date and location. Then you can negotiate a different time or location if the majority would prefer something different.

It's not all about competing. You can just sit down in a group, scramble each others cubes, and race, then repeat. And teach each other algorithms etc...

Tim.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd really like to go to one of these xP
Although, I'd probably come last in everything 

In the holidays, (which is in about 6-7 weeks) if i can get some friends to come, I might try to organise one


----------



## LNZ (Aug 13, 2009)

I live in Adelaide, South Australia. And I was around when then solving a 3x3x3 cube was all the rage in the early 1980's. But due to a simple confusion between D and D', I did not solve my first 3x3x3 cube until April 2009. Due to a learning disability that I have, I can't speed solve really fast. But I do solve all cubes I scramble though.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 14, 2009)

i will organise everything and but should i make a seaperate thread or make it in this thead


----------



## andatude (Aug 14, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> i will organise everything and but should i make a seaperate thread or make it in this thead



Keep it in this thread.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 14, 2009)

ok


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 14, 2009)

So, at the moment, what are the arrangements?
Any ideas?
Date?
Time?
Location?


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 14, 2009)

sorry everyone the meet up has been canceled untill the scholl holiday's


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 14, 2009)

Can't make it sorry. Too far.

The last one, at Burwood Westfield would have been perfect, too bad i wasn't speedcubing back then...


----------



## andatude (Aug 14, 2009)

Can't make it, WAY to far.


----------



## Faz (Aug 14, 2009)

If there aren't more than 3 people, I would say to change the location.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 14, 2009)

i changed it


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 15, 2009)

Man, I wish I lived there... So many cubers @[email protected]


----------



## Faz (Aug 15, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Man, I wish I lived there... So many cubers @[email protected]



There are about 35 *known* cubers in melbourne. xD


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey how about Burwood, this Saturday? Although, who has Stackmats? I don't have one.


----------



## solver (Aug 17, 2009)

Burwood, Saturday not a bad idea


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 17, 2009)

could you make it sunday and i got a stackmat and where do we meet up


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 17, 2009)

Burwood, this weekend sounds pretty good.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 17, 2009)

i might not be able to come if it is on saturday tho


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, I could just bring my laptop and use that as a timer. 

Are you guys good with Sunday then?


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah
well meet up near the cimemas like last time


----------



## solver (Aug 18, 2009)

A probable no for me. Too much assignments and tests in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone else? So far it's just Richard and I.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 19, 2009)

yay


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 19, 2009)

lets still have it on if it is only me and you 
if it only me and you or a small amount of people dont bring your laptop i just bring my stackmat


----------



## Faz (Aug 19, 2009)

I reckon AndyRoo could go.


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 19, 2009)

i think i can come this sunday

@richard: i sent you a PM. could you please take a look at it? thanks..


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 19, 2009)

Not sure actually.
I'll get back to you ASAP.
If i dont get back to you by friday, im probably not coming.
So, atm im a no.


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 20, 2009)

So how about this?:

*What?*
Speed solving forum meetup/ competition.

*Where?*
Burwood Westfield, by the cinemas. Until later.

*When?*
Sunday, 23 August. Possibly 12 A.M?

*Why?*
Because we all love speed cubing  .

*Who?*
Me
Richardzhang
AndyRoo789?
poorshooter


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 20, 2009)

erm, does bus 400 (i know it goes to the airport) pass burwood westfield? richard says it might not, and i'd better take a train..
i'm a bit reluctant to take a train, so could any of you point out how i could get there, from anzac parade? i still think my best option is to take that 400 bus, but where do i need to get off of it? what other bus would i need to take afterwards?
any help is appreciated! thanks..


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 20, 2009)

can i have your monbile phone number thomas


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 20, 2009)

poorshooter, where exactly do you live?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 20, 2009)

poorshooter said:


> erm, does bus 400 (i know it goes to the airport) pass burwood westfield? richard says it might not, and i'd better take a train..
> i'm a bit reluctant to take a train, so could any of you point out how i could get there, from anzac parade? i still think my best option is to take that 400 bus, but where do i need to get off of it? what other bus would i need to take afterwards?
> any help is appreciated! thanks..



400 Route (Also goes the other way around)

*Burwood*
Westfield - Burwood Rd

*Campsie*
Station - Beamish St

*Bexley North*
Station - Bexley Rd

*Rockdale*
Station - Railway St

*Sydney Airport*
T1 International Arrivals

*Sydney Airport*
T3 Domestic Arrivals

*Mascot*
Botany Rd & Robey St

*Eastgardens*
Bunnerong Rd
*
Maroubra Junction*
Anzac Pde & Maroubra Rd

*Kingsford*
Anzac Pde & Gardeners Rd

*Randwick Junction*
Belmore Rd

*Bondi Junction*
Interchange


So yea, if you take the 400 to burwood, it should be the last stop.
It'd be really easy for me coz i just live at campsie (azn town ) which is 1 stop away.


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 20, 2009)

hahaha, perfect! i will catch the bus on anzac parade, which is 9(!) stops away... it took me around 30 minutes to get to the airport, so i guess it would approximately take just under an hour to get to burwood...


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey what about Eastgardens on Bunnerong? I'm like a 5 minute walk away  AND it's easy for poorshooter. 400 ends in Eastgadens. Then we can crash at my place. NAh jks.

I'm fine with all of the above too.

Oh yeah, we all good with Sunday?


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 21, 2009)

nah lets just stay at burwood casue you gotta organise everything again


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 21, 2009)

KK. Start at 12 at the Cinemas, then move to food court? Sunday? C'mon people I need answers! What about events? 2x2- 7x7? Square 1, Megaminx, pyraminx, siamese? I have 2x2- 5x5 and siamese (1x2x3 joint).


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 21, 2009)

i think thats a bit too much events 
dont do pyraminx, square1 siamese and maybe v cubes


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 21, 2009)

btw anyone willing to trade cubes with me


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol, I was just about about to ask that question. I only really have one thing for sale. A broken Eastsheen 4x4. An arm of the core is snapped, right down the middle. As a result, everytime you solve it, halfway through, it becomes super loose. It locks up even more, over turns easily and pops with simple turns. So if any one wants it for parts, including the broken core, it will be at a low price.


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 21, 2009)

this is starting to sound exciting!
i only have 2x2 - 4x4, a square 1 (which i dont know how to speedsolve yet) and a mirror cube. not much for trading material right?

lets make the next meetup in eastgarden!! hahaha


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 22, 2009)

ill trade you a type c for the square 1


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 22, 2009)

@richard: just bring yours tomorrow, and i'll bring mine. i might not want to trade though, depends on how much i like your type c


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 24, 2009)

lets have another one next week near where poorshooter lives


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 24, 2009)

Three people came (including me) came which is good, but thomas had to leave 15 mins after the meetup started.

People who came:
Me (richardzhang)
Thomas(Thomas09)
Furqon(poorshooter)

*Results*

2x2- Furqon-28.66,13.67,28.41,(8.20),(DNF) 
Me-8.63, 8.75,(8.22),(14.53),9.94 

3x3 round 1 Furqon-29.25,(26.69),28.43,(37.38)
Me-(20.23), 21.14, 21.63, (22.93), 21.32

4x4 Furqon- 2.37.91,2.22.79,2.26.28
Me- 1.52.61,2.00.27,2.08.85

3x3 round 2 Furqon- 33.52,38.67,28.44,30.25,38.21
Me- 19.26,22.64,16.15,15.49,21.98

3x3 OH Furqon-DNF
Me 52.18


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry that I couldn't stay longer, but next time I will. Also, we should a place where it's easy for everyone to get to like andatude and poorshooter.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 24, 2009)

but it has to be near a train station so i can get there


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 26, 2009)

bondi junction westfield? its right beside a train station, i think
i have a video of richard doing a 3x3 BLD, but i can't upload it now. maybe tomorrow or friday
it was actually quite fun, despite the fact that i didnt stand a chance against richard 

edit: richard, its actually furqon. not fuqon or fubqon or whatever you have my name spelled there! hahaha


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 4, 2009)

ok lets go there on sunday who's comming lets start at 12


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 5, 2009)

dont come to the meetup


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 10, 2009)

this sunday? i gotz v cubes yay


----------



## andatude (Sep 10, 2009)

Not me, i thought you were getting v cubes for xmas?


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 10, 2009)

nah its for my bday


----------



## Thomas09 (Sep 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday then!
Funny, it was my friends birthday today too...


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 10, 2009)

my bday is on the 29th lol are you comming to the meetup


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 10, 2009)

I might come if it is in the middle of the holidays...

Gimme details.
I'm going to Sydney on the holidays!!!!


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 10, 2009)

ok


----------



## poorshooter (Sep 10, 2009)

when's the meetup? this saturday? bondi junction westfield?


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 11, 2009)

les start at 12, this sunday and and bondi westfield lets meetup near the food court in front of kfc (if there is one) andy roo and thomas u comming


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 11, 2009)

comming poorshooter?


----------



## Thomas09 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry, I've got an assesment task to do. Maybe next week.


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 12, 2009)

you comming andy and poorshooter


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 12, 2009)

soz guys i got a project cant come


----------



## Reex (Sep 29, 2009)

I live in South Australia as well although I’m still relatively new to speed cubing
It’s great to know that there are a few other serious "cubers" in Australia.


----------



## arckuss123 (Sep 29, 2009)

Whos in Melbourne?

thanks


----------



## Faz (Sep 29, 2009)

arckuss123 said:


> Whos in Melbourne?
> 
> thanks



:fp Erm, everyone in the Melbourne thread?


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Sep 29, 2009)

Reex said:


> I live in South Australia as well although I’m still relatively new to speed cubing
> It’s great to know that there are a few other serious "cubers" in Australia.



hehe yea there shud so be more in SA though  i shud catch up with you and your mates one time. i'll bring a few of mine too maybe


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm from Melbourne 
Which has awesome cubers *Points to Feliks*
Have fun Cubing

And uhh...
Go Melbournites?


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 1, 2009)

Hows this sunday guys? At Burwood?


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yet again, I'm busy. Since its the holidays (well for me it is on Friday), how about Monday?


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 1, 2009)

If nobody can come on Sunday well go on Monday.


----------



## solver (Oct 2, 2009)

I can only make it Sunday because I am going to Canberra on Monday plus I got a commerce essay.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 2, 2009)

richardzhang-
NO TRIPLE POSTING
Please use the edit button on the right bottom hand corner on your post


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone willing to sell/trade me a good 3x3? Please guys i need a good 3x3.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 15, 2009)

I got a new A III. But if you're going to have to trade big, because its my only 3x3 speedcube.


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 15, 2009)

Is it good? If it is ill give you $5 and Type a/c4u diy with smooth tiles. Which is very crunchy and never pops it is my main oh cube.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Richard.

I read your PMs to me, and no sorry. I'm not willing to trade any of my cubes. 
And plus I don't even have an Edison, How could you just assume that? :confused:


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 15, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Hey Richard.
> 
> I read your PMs to me, and no sorry. I'm not willing to trade any of my cubes.
> And plus I don't even have an Edison, How could you just assume that? :confused:


Lol sorry i was thinking of someone eles.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 22, 2009)

So, are we up for Sunday?


----------



## solver (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry, Thomas09, I got exams in a fortnights time so I need to study


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 22, 2009)

So when are you free and what are suitable locations? As for me, I am free for now this coming weekend (24th and 25th) but not either Saturday or Sunday next. I can pretty go to any Westfield within Sydney.


----------



## solver (Oct 22, 2009)

Any time after 30 November, that is when I finish school. I don't mind where do to go


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 23, 2009)

Alrighty,

*What?*
Cubing meet up and races
Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Megaminx, OH, 6x6?, 7x7?

*Where?*
Bondi Westfield
Outside the cinemas

*When?*
Sunday, 25 of October 2009
11:00 AM

*Who?*
Thomas Ellis (me)
Richard Zhang
Furqon (poorshooter)

Anyone else want to come?

*Why?*
Fer fun!


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 23, 2009)

Lets meetup in front of macca's


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 23, 2009)

There are 2 Macca, so that could be a problem. How about the cinemas?


----------



## poorshooter (Oct 23, 2009)

cinemas sounds good
only three people?


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 23, 2009)

As they say, 3's a crowd.


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 23, 2009)

Ill bring scrambles.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 23, 2009)

Soz.. I cant T_T


----------



## Rawn (Oct 23, 2009)

I would come, but I have exams.....


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 24, 2009)

What events will we be having?


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 24, 2009)

Next week lets have it near AndyRoo.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 25, 2009)

Okay here are the results: 
2x2: Richard: *7.56*, 9.67, *11.47*, 8.06, 9.60
Mean: 9.11

Furqon: *DNF*, 24.74, *12.43*, 20.37, *DNF*
Mean: 22.55 DNF

Me: 20.10 (Pop), *DNS*, 8.34, 8.18, *5.30*
12. 21

3x3: Richard: 25.51, 20.75, *16.60*, 26. 86, 24.23, 21.97, 19.90, 18.63, 21.36, *28.28*, 21.33
Mean: 20.05

Furqon: 24.40, 33.24, 31.79, *17.84*, *46.86*, 32.79, 33.23, 23.68, 24.78, 26.39, 30.21
Mean: 26.05

Me: *DNF*, 24.50, 29.94, 25.53, *DNF*, 32.82, *22.10*, 33.30, 31.22, 38.26, 27.03
Mean: 24.26 DNF

4x4: Richard: 2:00.33, *DNF*, 2:00.75, *1:49.82*, 2:52.90
Mean: 2:17.99

Me: 2:33.28, *DNF*, 2:21.43, *1:55.18*, 2:18.38
Mean: 2.24.36

Furqon: *2:04.00*, 2:25.59, 2:25.28, *2:32.81*, 2:20.42
Mean: 2:24.76

5x5: 
Me: 3:41.18

Richard: 5:17.89

OH:
Richard: 52. 56, 59.35, 56.57, *DNF*, *48.79*
Mean: 56. 16

Me: *51.08*, 56.68, 54.58, 56.50, *1:09.50*
Mean: 55.92

2-4 Rally:
Richard: 2:25.32
Furqon: DNF
Me: 3:03.70

2-5 Rally:
Richard: 6:35.26
Me: DNF (My 5x5 had a MASSIVE pop)

Megaminx: 
Richard: 2:56.43
Me: 6:15.10
Furqon: 10.16.38

We also did teams solves where we only just got sub 25 (our times were like .30 seconds of lol) and we tried Roux and got about 50 seconds. Richard and Furqon also did a team BLD, that should be uploaded by one of them.

Props: 
My 5x5 for me getting a new PB.
The place of the meetup, Bondi Westfield, for being awesome
Everyone who came, making everyones time better
I got to try heaps of cubes 
(Off topic) I also found heaps of old, but good games there. I picked up Ratchet and Clank 1 & 2 and Jak and Daxter 1 & 2.

Slops:
My 5x5 for exploding, don't worry, found all the pieces(I blame the Parity fix alg for that, its the alg I was doing when the bomb went)
All our megaminx for continously popping
All the DNFs. Competitions seem to get more DNFs.
The amount of embarassing pops we got
Incosistancy

Overall, it was a really fun day, hope to have more of them again.

Oh yeah, I remembered I put vaseline to break in my Megaminx, that's why it turns well.


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 25, 2009)

Notes:
All the averages with 2 or more dnf's in it is a dnf average.
It was really embarassing when our cubes kept poping.
We were so inconsistent in our times.
Videos of this should be uploaded on my youtube channel.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 25, 2009)

Okay. Ill edit the results.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2009)

What type of 5x5 blew up?


----------



## andatude (Oct 25, 2009)

I Bet Eastsheen


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 25, 2009)

It was my screw spring 5x5 Eastsheen.


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, it was very sensitive to pops.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2009)

Screw spring mod? Cool.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 25, 2009)

Cool and bad at the same time. But I felt Furqon's QJ 5x5 and it was heavy and large. I like the Eastsheens size and weight. Does anyone know how heavy and large V- Cubes are in comparison?


----------



## andatude (Oct 25, 2009)

Doesn't Richard have one....?


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 30, 2009)

No i didnt get the V5.


----------



## thiJUMBA (Nov 2, 2009)

has this event passed yet?


----------



## richardzhang (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah of course.


----------



## thiJUMBA (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry i'm delayed x)


----------



## richardzhang (Nov 16, 2009)

Is anyone up for a meetup this sunday?


----------



## solver (Nov 16, 2009)

Count me in, I think.


----------



## richardzhang (Nov 18, 2009)

Anybody eles?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 18, 2009)

Can it be on Saturday?


----------



## richardzhang (Nov 18, 2009)

Its gotta be near me for it to me on saturday.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 18, 2009)

Where do you live?


----------



## richardzhang (Nov 19, 2009)

Blacktown


----------



## solver (Nov 19, 2009)

If I am going to Blacktown region, i am definitely not going because its to far away.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 19, 2009)

Is Hurstville close to you?


----------



## solver (Nov 20, 2009)

I have changed my mind. I do not want to go, need to practice a bit more until I am decent for a competition


----------



## richardzhang (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys,
Im making a cubesmith order anybody want anything.


----------



## thiJUMBA (Nov 22, 2009)

Damn, i wanted cubesmiths stickers but i can't go...
Cos of my laziness, its so hot lately!!


----------



## baker` (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Sydney speedcubers, I'm new to cubing and also live in Sydney.

Just letting you know their is one more to this small community


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 2, 2010)

Who wants a meetup?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd certainly want one.


----------



## poorshooter (Jan 2, 2010)

me me me..!

hey richard, did you make that cubesnith order already?


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 2, 2010)

No not yet for some reason hows this sunday at burwood and ill be making a popbuying order soon. This sunday at burwood at 1?


----------



## Faz (Jan 2, 2010)

Tomorrow, Burwood, 1pm?
I'm in Sydney atm.
Sounds good, I'll be there. I'll send you a pm.

Meetup near cinemas?

I might only be able to stay a couple hours or so. bring some scrambles.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm occupied for tommorow. But Monday and after will be fine. Waii must dates always be ones that I'm doing something?


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 2, 2010)

Yay i wanna try so many of your cubes faz!


----------



## Rawn (Jan 2, 2010)

I might come. Around what time will it end?


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 2, 2010)

Rawn said:


> I might come. Around what time will it end?


Erm 4 or when ever we finish or when faz has to leave.


----------



## Faz (Jan 2, 2010)

Rawn is alive?

Yeah I probs have to leave around 3-3:30ish or something.

I said before, I can't bring scrambles. can you print some off? Just 3x3 and 2x2.


----------



## Rawn (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes I'm still alive...
I just haven't been cubing that much lately.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Rawn is alive?
> 
> Yeah I probs have to leave around 3-3:30ish or something.
> 
> I said before, I can't bring scrambles. can you print some off? Just 3x3 and 2x2.


Whoops i already printed heaps of events.


----------



## Rawn (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok I'm coming.


----------



## Faz (Jan 3, 2010)

I have to leave at 3 or so.

Meet near the cinemas or something?

Or at the food court?

See you in an hour or so.


----------



## joey (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll be there too.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2010)

joey said:


> I'll be there too.



What? Really? Why didn't you plan your holiday for a bit later so you could come to the Melbourne Summer Open? You ARE joking right?


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 3, 2010)

joey said:


> I'll be there too.


We didnt see you there.


----------



## Forte (Jan 3, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there too.
> ...



I did.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 3, 2010)

Forte said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...


What does that mean?


----------



## Forte (Jan 3, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...


It means I saw him there.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 3, 2010)

Forte said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...


You and him shoulda came we could have had a 5 person meetup.


----------



## Forte (Jan 3, 2010)

We did come


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 3, 2010)

Didnt you see us at the cinemas?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 3, 2010)

We shud hold anutha wun suwn.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 4, 2010)

lolwut?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 4, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> We shud hold anutha wun suwn.



*We should hold another one soon


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 4, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > We shud hold anutha wun suwn.
> ...



* oMg!!1 we sHud liek.. huld anuhter 1 suun!!!!!!111 t0tally. LoLoLoOL!!!!!!!!11


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 4, 2010)

We could have one one wednesday or thursday so feliks can come.


----------



## andatude (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn it guys, hold one closer to the west area pleaseeeeeeeeee. Just got back into cubing, about a 20 second average...

COME ON PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 4, 2010)

Wheres the furthest you can get too.


----------



## andatude (Jan 4, 2010)

Livo or Parra


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 4, 2010)

K what about parra on wed. or thurs?


----------



## andatude (Jan 4, 2010)

Alright, sweet deal (Y). 

Thrursday PLeaseeeeeeee. Can't make Wednesday, i'm going DFO.

Who else up for it?


----------



## joey (Jan 4, 2010)

Hopefully me and Forte can make it too.


----------



## andatude (Jan 4, 2010)

WHAT? Joey and Forte? In Australia? IN SYDNEY? WHAT HAVE I MISSED?!?!??!


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok so 12 at parramatta on thursday in front of the cinemas?


----------



## andatude (Jan 4, 2010)

Earlierrrrrrrrrrrr, like 10 or 11, i wanna do as much cubing as i cann!


----------



## Faz (Jan 4, 2010)

lulz joey. inorite i totally saw you but then i saw forte and we ran away sorry we didn't get to meeet but i saw you its just im scared of forte he is super symphony bonus on violin hero and im nonasian antibonus im dorry ok cya but yeah.

Btw, I can't go to anymore meets here.


----------



## andatude (Jan 4, 2010)

That's cut Feliks...


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 5, 2010)

Hows 10-3 and andy send a pm to everyone asking if they can come.


----------



## joey (Jan 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> lulz joey. inorite i totally saw you but then i saw forte and we ran away sorry we didn't get to meeet but i saw you its just im scared of forte he is super symphony bonus on violin hero and im nonasian antibonus im dorry ok cya but yeah.
> 
> Btw, I can't go to anymore meets here.



forte.. he makes me mad.

He should go throw beer at russians.


----------



## poorshooter (Jan 5, 2010)

i think i should be able to make it..


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 5, 2010)

What?
Speed solving forum meetup/ competition.

Where?
Parramatta westfield ouside macca's.

When?
Thursday 7th of January 10-3

Why?
Because we all love speed cubing .

Who?
Me
Andy
poorshooter
joey?
Forte?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ummm, is it possible to move it to the weekend?


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Ummm, is it possible to move it to the weekend?


We could have another one on the weekend.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds good. Hey could you post the results of the latest meet up?


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Sounds good. Hey could you post the results of the latest meet up?


Whoops i put the paper in the bin soz.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 5, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good. Hey could you post the results of the latest meet up?
> ...



LOOOL.
fail.


----------



## Faz (Jan 5, 2010)

@Thomas: 

Afaik

3x3:

Richard: 18 avg?
Nick: 16?
Faz: Low 9 I think.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 5, 2010)

I avg low 20s. My latest avg was like 21.65.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok meet outside of macca's cause the cinemas is in another building.


----------



## andatude (Jan 6, 2010)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo, who's up already? haha


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 7, 2010)

*Results*
Great another 2 person meetup.
People who came:
Me 
Andy

*2x2*
Me: 6.1,10.xx,(12.23),(5.22), 5.67=7.52 (the 10 killed it)

Andy: (14.xx), 13.43, 10.13, (6.2), 8.1x=10.55

*3x3:*
Me:16.15,(DNF(i stopped the timer without one cap on)),20.01,17.61,(15.67)=17.52 

Andy: 30.7x, 26.77,26.51,(21.14),(33.49)=29.99

*4x4:*
Me(i used a 6x6) :3:39.65(massive pop i think),1:53.09,3:17.11=2.42

Andy:1.49.13,2.05.xx,1.39.xx=1.51.xx


*5x5*
Me:My 5x5 poped on the first scramble so i didnt continue.

Andy:2:55.xx,2:36.03,2.57.11=2.49.xx

*6x6:*
Me:8.13.4x(another stupid pop)
Andy:6.24.49

*7x7:*
Me: 11.33.xx
Andy:10.57.xx
We both had like 5 pops each.

Now who wants an unofficial comp.?


----------



## andatude (Jan 7, 2010)

omg....my 3x3x3 went poop...Can't perform well under pressure!


----------



## Faz (Jan 7, 2010)

andatude said:


> omg....my 3x3x3 went poop...Can't perform well under pressure!



Yes.. Sooo much pressure.

Me, Joey and Forte had a good meetup too.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG, so many pops.


----------



## andatude (Jan 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> andatude said:
> 
> 
> > omg....my 3x3x3 went poop...Can't perform well under pressure!
> ...



Shoosh Feliks xD


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> andatude said:
> 
> 
> > omg....my 3x3x3 went poop...Can't perform well under pressure!
> ...


You, joey and Forte meetup?


----------



## Forte (Jan 8, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Me:16.15,(DNF(i stopped the timer without one cap on)),20.01,17.61,(15.67)=17.52


5b5) If, after the solve, non functional parts of the puzzle are still defect (like a centre cap of a cube) or not fully rotated (like a 5x5x5 centre piece twisted in its spot), but the puzzle is otherwise unambiguously solved, the puzzle is considered solved. (discretion of the main judge)


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 9, 2010)

Who wants a meetup at parramatta tomorrow?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 9, 2010)

Parramatta is waaaay too far away from me. Altough, my parents are more than happy to take me to Bondi.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 9, 2010)

Then andy wont be able to make it


----------



## poorshooter (Jan 11, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Parramatta is waaaay too far away from me. Altough, my parents are more than happy to take me to Bondi.



+1 !!
(to the bondi bit, not the parents bit, lol..)


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh fine lets have one a bondi on sunday.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can go. 11- 3?


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok outside cinemas?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 11, 2010)

Who eles is comming.


----------



## poorshooter (Jan 11, 2010)

is tomorrow possible? dont think i could go this sunday..


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry i can only go on sunday.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 11, 2010)

Actually, I can only after 1 on Sunday.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 11, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Actually, I can only after 1 on Sunday.


You gotta come at 1 or u gotta leave at 1?


----------



## joey (Jan 11, 2010)

Me and forte will try and make it again.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 12, 2010)

joey said:


> Me and forte will try and make it again.


This time tell us if you are comming or not.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 12, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I can only after 1 on Sunday.
> ...


Come at one.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 12, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...


Ok it tht the earlyest you can come?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 12, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...


I think so.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 12, 2010)

Can we make it 1-5?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, come on people, make it there!


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 18, 2010)

Results?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 18, 2010)

2x2: 
Richard: 5.09, 3.65, 7 70, 7.14, 5.94.
Thomas: 7.06, 17.62, 12.18, 7.54, 10.58

3x3:
Richard: 24.32, 24.02, 12.34, 21.17, 15.03, 21.29, 16.11, 18.06, 20.76, 22.33, 16.45, 15.58.
Thomas: DNS, 22.58, 28.18, 27.06, 21.38, 29.38, 30.26, 21.78, 32.66, 27.06, 25.38, 22.10.

4x4:
Richard: 3: 06.36, 2: 15.16, 2: 33.93
Thomas: 1:53.38, 2: 01.54, 1: 32.28 (pb wooh).

5x5:
Richard: 3: 38.20 
Thomas: 3: 56.36

6x6: 
Richard: 5: 37.97, DNF, 6: 13.62
Thomas: 5: 49.36, 6:47.10, DNF

7x7:
Richard: 11.24.9x
Thomas: 13.53.xx(another pb)


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 18, 2010)

averages?


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll do it later.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 4, 2010)

Meetup on sunday at bondi? Whos comming?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 4, 2010)

21st Sunday. And me. Just to let everyone else know.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 12, 2010)

Time: 12-3.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 12, 2010)

Meet at cinema. Ill be there


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 13, 2010)

Remember to start cubing.
But I already know what all of you look like.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 13, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Remember to start cubing.
> But I already know what all of you look like.


What about Chris?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 13, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember to start cubing.
> ...


I saw his MSN DP.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 13, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...


I knew you were gonna say tht.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 14, 2010)

_Results:_
*2x2:*
Chris: 7.46, 11.25, 10.05, 8.01, 8.55 = 8.87
Richard: 5.08, 5.43, 5.98, 5.21, 5.99= 5.54
Me: 5.78, 6.74, 7.62+, 5.94, 4.98= 6.15

*3x3:*
Chris: 14.75, 15.15, 17.57, 20.95, 17.48= 16.79
Richard: 20.59, 16.91, 19.35, 14.60, 17.12= 17.79
Me: 23.22, 18.42, 28.50, 25.14, 22.42= 23.59

*4x4:*
Chris: 1:25.66, DNF, 1:16.66, 1:36.63, 1:23.16= 1:28.48.
Richard: 1:17.93, 1:13.00, 1:12.57, 1:26.36, DNF= 1:19.10.
Me: 2:00.42, 1:42.00, 1:29.18, 1:42.48, 1:59.90= 1:48.13.

*5x5:*
Chris: 2:26.99.
Me: 3:40.46.

*OH:*
Chris: 53.39, 53.18, 55.46, 1:01.33, 42.08 1:05.73= 55.84.
Richard: 49.33, 59.91, DNF, 40.71, 39.61, 47.97= 49.48.
Me: 1:12.48, 1:04.30, 1:18.16, 1:15.66, 1:05.34, 56.02= 1:09.44

*6x6:*
Richard: 6:06.21.
Me: 7:31.90.

*Pyraminx:*
Chris: 40.04, 26.31, 27.27, 19.82, 32.35= 28.64
Me: 30.74, 30.74, 35.86, 22.26, 37.78= 32.44

I also got my Pyraminx PB single of 6.90!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 14, 2010)

lol. Richard got beaten in 3x3.
Is Chris a member on the forums btw?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 14, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> lol. Richard got beaten in 3x3.
> Is Chris a member on the forums btw?


Yep, he's chris_w.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't really mean any harm by saying this, but how is it that you guys have faster 3x3x3 than pyra?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 14, 2010)

Innocence said:


> I don't really mean any harm by saying this, but how is it that you guys have faster 3x3x3 than pyra?



We're noobs at pyra. And I only got mine on the 12th, this month.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow i cant believe my 4x4 times, i couldnt even get sub 1:30 the night before. I prove my point even more that i perform better under pressure


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 14, 2010)

I felt no pressure today. I just naturally suck lol. To the metronome!


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 14, 2010)

Practise Pyra for 2 days, and you'll get sub 15. As long as you sue a decent method.


----------



## chris w (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah Richard your 4x4 times were really good!!
and can i have your cross coz i still fail hard at it.
i did an average of 12 with the cross already solved and it was 12.77 so that means my cross is like 3-4 seconds


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 14, 2010)

chris w said:


> yeah Richard your 4x4 times were really good!!
> and can i have your cross coz i still fail hard at it.
> i did an average of 12 with the cross already solved and it was 12.77 so that means my cross is like 3-4 seconds



ohai.
how old are you?
and are you asian?


----------



## chris w (Feb 14, 2010)

hi,
i just turned 16 (should have started cubing earlier)
haha lol nah, but i came from england 7yrs ago 
you?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm gonna turn 13 in June.

And I'm Italian and Phillipino.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 4, 2010)

Meetup anyone?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is anyone going to an socrates shop for the thingy tomorrow?


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 4, 2010)

Meeeeeeee


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't go to any meet ups for the following few weeks. I want to dedicate time to assignments. One of which is a 1000- 1500 word essay on a single line of words that we were given.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 4, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Meeeeeeee



Which one?



Thomas09 said:


> I can't go to any meet ups for the following few weeks. I want to dedicate time to assignments. One of which is a 1000- 1500 word essay on a single line of words that we were given.



Ouch.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 4, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Meeeeeeee
> ...


The blacktown one, feliks might be going, im not sure tho.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 4, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



Pretty sure faz wouldn't come to Sydney just to win $100. That's the award right? Anyway, there will be one in Melbourne that he's missing because he has tennis, I'm pretty sure he wouldn't come to the Sydney one. Good luck Richard.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 4, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo789 said:
> ...


Tim said that there is 1 $100 prize for the whole of Aust., like there is one massive comp. going around the whole whole of Aust.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quick update. I can't go to a meet up on Sunday, but Saturday is good. Just give me a time.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, I won't be able to go for a few weeks, after my 3x3 broke. 

I'm ordering a new one on Friday.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 17, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Well, I won't be able to go for a few weeks, after my 3x3 broke.
> 
> I'm ordering a new one on Friday.


I'll let you use one of mine.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok burwood at the cinema's at 11? I might have to leave a little earlier cause i wanna catch a fast train home.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 19, 2010)

If it's at Burwood, I can't go.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 19, 2010)

Whoops i was meant to write bondi junction :fp


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, meet at the cinemas?


----------



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone else live in Melbourne?


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

Whoa wtf, so many more Australian cubers than I thought.. Where the hell did they go? Seems like some of them just left.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Whoa wtf, so many more Australian cubers than I thought.. Where the hell did they go? Seems like some of them just left.



Maybe because they did..........



Cubes_and_More said:


> Does anyone else live in Melbourne?



Look at the Speedcubing in Melbourne thread if you haven't already. That should answer all your problems with that. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6572&page=145


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm from Sydneyyy ;D


----------



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 5, 2010)

faz


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 5, 2010)

astr - alien?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 5, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> faz


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

arckuss123 said:


> Whos in Melbourne?
> 
> thanks



loads of people theres also monthly meetups


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

nlCuber, I can't decyfer that Hylian text in the background. Do you know what it says?


----------



## theman19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Im from Sydney


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 5, 2010)

W00t, Australia!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> nlCuber, I can't decyfer that Hylian text in the background. Do you know what it says?



DavidWoner shalt unleash the banhammer unto iasimp1997's ass.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 5, 2010)

theman19 said:


> Im from Sydney


Where abouts in sydney cause we have regular cube meet and we would love to have another cuber.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 5, 2010)

Who can come to a meetup on Saturday, at bondi junction?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 5, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Who can come to a meetup on Saturday, at bondi junction?



I thought you quit?


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 5, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Who can come to a meetup on Saturday, at bondi junction?
> ...


I forgot to tell you APRIL FOOLS!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 5, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> DavidWoner shalt unleash the banhammer unto iasimp1997's ass.



Obviously you don't know that Hylian derives from Japanese.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 7, 2010)

DARRGH! The meetup's on Saturday, the day when I'll be in Lismore!

Of course, I'm really annoying, as well as the fact that no-one knows what I look like. Hmmm.


----------



## Faz (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll be there with forte and joey.


----------



## joey (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, I should be there.

I'll have a black t-shirt on that says "Flying Bulgar Klezmer Band" on it.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I'll be there with forte and joey.



DAMMIT!


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 12, 2010)

For the next meetup ill throw in a set of stickers for the winner, so hopefully more people can come.


----------



## poorshooter (Apr 12, 2010)

who showed up yesterday?


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 12, 2010)

poorshooter said:


> who showed up yesterday?


No one the meetup was cancelled.


----------



## poorshooter (Apr 12, 2010)

@richard: oh.. didnt know about that

[long post]
do people here think a competition in sydney is doable? i don't really know if there has been any serious discussion about this, but i do think (or wish?) that having a local competition would benefit the sydney cube community

a WCA event would be great, but even an unofficial event like the one in canberra a couple of months ago would give cubers in sydney something to look forward to. especially if its a well publicised one, then we could possibly attract people that aren't (yet) in speedsolving.com (like these people here)

one obvious (from my point of view, I'm open to suggestions though) question that comes up is: manpower. we don't have that many active forumgoers here in sydney (even I just mainly lurk, as can be seen from my postcount, haha). how many people are needed to organise a comp? three? ten? or even one?

this is just a random thought of mine. would love to hear any feedback!

PS: i know melbourne is not actually that far from sydney, and plane tickets could get pretty cheap. but unfortunately travelling there is not a viable option for me, at least not this winter, or even next summer
[/long post]


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 12, 2010)

poorshooter said:


> @richard: oh.. didnt know about that
> 
> [long post]
> do people here think a competition in sydney is doable? i don't really know if there has been any serious discussion about this, but i do think (or wish?) that having a local competition would benefit the sydney cube community
> ...


I dont think we should have a competition here, in melbourne they got 26 people for the melbourne summer open comp. here we could get 10 max, so melbourne would still be the number 1 place for a comp.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> For the next meetup ill throw in a set of stickers for the winner, so hopefully more people can come.



Wow, that's gonna make me come. I mean, isn't this basically giving yourself stickers? Who would come just for stickers, when they don't even have a chance of winning them.

edit: and I'm not guaranteeing it, but a few Melburnians would come to a comp as close as Sydney.
edit 2: or you could just come down for Australian Nationals. It is a big comp after all, and someone (possibly me) could give you accommodation for the night.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 12, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > For the next meetup ill throw in a set of stickers for the winner, so hopefully more people can come.
> ...


Theres a person who averages about the same as me, and if i won i would give it to who came second.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 12, 2010)

poorshooter said:


> [long post]
> do people here think a competition in sydney is doable?
> _blah blah blah_
> [/long post]



A comp in Sydney would be awesome, but we don't really have much people that would organise it :/

There aren't that many cubers in Sydney anyway. But having a comp in Sydney would probably attract a few more Sydney-ers into cubing.

So if we can get people to organise and publicise it well, then I would say go for it. Whether it be official or unofficial, I'd definitely be there.

Though, a big problem would still be the amount of actual cubers there. There aren't much more than 10 cubers from Sydney that we know of. 
I've gotten many friends (5 - 10) from my school into the cube, although only about 2 of them average below a minute, I'd still drag as many of them as possible to the comp.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok lets count the number of speedcubers in sydney:
Me 
Andrew
Thomas
Kevin
Chris
Fuqon
Raymond 
Tomas
Andy
Rui
Nick
thiJUMBA
baker


----------



## joey (Apr 12, 2010)

joey & forte


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 12, 2010)

Am I counted as Andrew or Andy? :S


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Ok lets count the number of speedcubers in sydney:
> Me
> Andrew
> Thomas
> ...


+ at least 5 you don't know of. We had 36 competitors, quite a few we didn't know of before. Plus, you could add Dene/TimMc to that list, Faz would probably go, and a few more could too.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 12, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Ok lets count the number of speedcubers in sydney:
> ...


I think we should have an unofficial comp first, then we should thing about an official one.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 12, 2010)

Some things we have to think about if we're actually gonna do this;


What are we gonna need? (timers, etc)
Where will it be at?
How is the day going to be scheduled?


----------



## Faz (Apr 12, 2010)

Venue
Timers
People
Schedule

That's about it for an unofficial day.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 12, 2010)

Hmmm where can we have an unofficial comp?


----------



## poorshooter (Apr 12, 2010)

hmm,, why not try contact powerhouse museum? since they have the 80's theme going on, they *might* be interested. 

and that would probably mean free advertisement


----------



## MichaelChan (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi i am new
I am Michael Chan a sydney cuber
i was suggested by andyroo789 to be apart of this


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 13, 2010)

MichaelChan said:


> Hi i am new
> I am Michael Chan a sydney cuber
> i was suggested by andyroo789 to be apart of this


Can you come to meetups?


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 13, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Ok lets count the number of speedcubers in sydney:
> Me
> Andrew
> Thomas
> ...


Wow, how is it possible that I don't some of these people?


----------



## MichaelChan (Apr 13, 2010)

probably


----------



## MichaelChan (Apr 13, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> MichaelChan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i am new
> ...


probabaly


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 13, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Ok lets count the number of speedcubers in sydney:
> ...


Cause your a noob


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 13, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...


Somehow, I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## poorshooter (Apr 13, 2010)

well, at least before doing a publicised comp, we could arrange mini tournaments at meetups. try to have proper scramblers, judges, timers and such. that would make it a whole lot easier by the time we get to do a publicised comp

problem is, not many people come to meetups, myself included. the biggest meetup i've been to in sydney was a group of three! haha

@melbourners: how did you guys manage to setup meetups? do you guys do anything differently than we do? i think a lot more people in melbourne regularly come to meetups, as opposed to sydney, where richard (i think) is the only one to have attended every meetup


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 13, 2010)

> where richard (i think) is the only one to have attended every meetup



Thats right im awesome


----------



## poorshooter (Apr 13, 2010)

since richard's solve times <<< poorshooter's solve times, i would have to agree, although reluctantly, to the statement above


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyway, back on topic who can come to a meetup at bondi junction, a set of stickers for the winner (2nd if i win)


----------



## Faz (Apr 13, 2010)

To start off, we had small meetups, only about 3-4 people 

I actually didn't start cubing until after the meetups were running.

Back in 2007, TimMc, David, Paul, Ninja and Michael had meetups.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 14, 2010)

The meetup is at bondi junction from 11-1.


----------



## poorshooter (Apr 14, 2010)

saturday or sunday?
i can't come on sunday, got heaps of work to finish before monday. has anyone confirmed their attendance yet?


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 14, 2010)

poorshooter said:


> saturday or sunday?
> i can't come on sunday, got heaps of work to finish before monday. has anyone confirmed their attendance yet?


Saturday and:
Me
Rui
Chris
Kevin(maybe)


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry for the double post but can anyone come tomorrow same time, because on saturday theres trackwork for me.


----------



## poorshooter (Apr 14, 2010)

tomorrow? as in thursday? sorry, but absolutely not..


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok then well just keep it on sunday and ill be a bit late cause there is trackwork. And meet outside then proceed to the food court near eb games. Poorshooter knows what im talking about.

EDIT: Actually meet outside the food court it would be heaps easier


----------



## poorshooter (Apr 14, 2010)

gah, sunday? still can't make it.. i really hope that was a typo and you actually meant saturday
for those who don't know, there are two food courts in bondi junction westfield. one is called the terrace foodcourt, the other one is located just below the cinema. we're going to the one below the cinema


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 15, 2010)

poorshooter said:


> gah, sunday? still can't make it.. i really hope that was a typo and you actually meant saturday
> for those who don't know, there are two food courts in bondi junction westfield. one is called the terrace foodcourt, the other one is located just below the cinema. we're going to the one below the cinema


Yeah it was a typo i am really careless when i am typing.


----------



## Rui Ge (Apr 17, 2010)

*Meetup in Sydney*

Time: 11 am, April 17th, 2010
Location: Foodcourt of Westfield, Bondi
Cuber: Richard, Chris, Furqon and me~~~






Richard was very happy when I took a photo of him~~~





Chris's one-handed giant cubing. He cried:" Can I use my face???"





Handsome boy :fp





My Display~~~





Furqon, the Cuber from the UNSW





Two girls and one man staring at Chris.





The timer is the point~~~~and Richard said:"Twist you!"





"I can't solve you, but i can crush you!!!"





You guys are cool~~~~~~~~~


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 17, 2010)

Damn that's a heaping pile o cubes... How long have you been buying cubes, anyway? Thats like $1000.00 of puzzle sitting on a mall table lol.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha.
No pictures of yourself, Rui?


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> Damn that's a heaping pile o cubes... How long have you been buying cubes, anyway? Thats like $1000.00 of puzzle sitting on a mall table lol.



It's not that many cubes 
At competitions there are like 10x that amount (Well, the one I went to)


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> xFear of Napalm said:
> 
> 
> > Damn that's a heaping pile o cubes... How long have you been buying cubes, anyway? Thats like $1000.00 of puzzle sitting on a mall table lol.
> ...



/\ that is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen...


:fp MY EYES BE NOT WORTHY :fp


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 17, 2010)

How'd it go?


----------



## chris w (Apr 17, 2010)

okay finally typed everything up.... results are

2x2
Me: 5.12, 5.41, 6.55, (3.49), (9.90) = 5.69
Richard: (6.29), 5.07, 5.03, (4.37), 5.60 = 5.23
Furqon: 8.43, (10.22), 8.31, (6.16), 8.80 = 8.51

3x3
Me: 17.23, 16.30, 16.65, 14.39, 15.13, (12.96), 17.32, 14.04, 15.23, 14.41, 14.99, (17.37) = 15.57 
Best a5 = 14.52
Richard: 18.36, 17.01+, 14.23, 13.32, 14.94, 14.44, (13.50), (DNF), 18.00, 18.13, 17.77, 18.60 = 16.50 
Best a5 = 14.06
Furqon: 29.88, 25.08, 37.66, (38.55), 32.86, 23.91, 31.55, 25.44, 27.30, (23.58), 29.40, 31.06 = 29.41 
Best a5 = 25.55
Rui: 20.54, 23.77, (1:04.54), 26.33, 26.05, (18.17), 21.51, 21.60, 23.72, 23.13, 25.49, 27.66 = 23.98 
Best a5 = 22.08

Pyra 
Me: (17.29), 23.64, 30.46, 17.87, (49.13) = 23.99 nice and consistant 
Richard: 12.28, 18.84, (11.79), (31.83), 19.90 = 17.01
Furqon: 17.09, 17.72, (19.91), 17.71, (14.94) = 17.51

4x4 
Me: 1:31.70, 1:30.04, 1:26.72 = 1:29.49
Richard: 1:19.65, 1:37.26, DNF = 1:37.26
Furqon: 2:44.69, 1:53.19, 2:48.22 = 2:44.69


----------



## chris w (Apr 17, 2010)

i put them in the thing with the pictures from today


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 17, 2010)

Those are really high quality pictures.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 17, 2010)

In these results me is chris.

okay finally typed everything up.... results are

2x2
Me: 5.12, 5.41, 6.55, (3.49), (9.90) = 5.69
Richard: (6.29), 5.07, 5.03, (4.37), 5.60 = 5.23
Furqon: 8.43, (10.22), 8.31, (6.16), 8.80 = 8.51

3x3
Me: 17.23, 16.30, 16.65, 14.39, 15.13, (12.96), 17.32, 14.04, 15.23, 14.41, 14.99, (17.37) = 15.57 
Best a5 = 14.52
Richard: 18.36, 17.01+, 14.23, 13.32, 14.94, 14.44, (13.50), (DNF), 18.00, 18.13, 17.77, 18.60 = 16.50 
Best a5 = 14.06
Furqon: 29.88, 25.08, 37.66, (38.55), 32.86, 23.91, 31.55, 25.44, 27.30, (23.58), 29.40, 31.06 = 29.41 
Best a5 = 25.55
Rui: 20.54, 23.77, (1:04.54), 26.33, 26.05, (18.17), 21.51, 21.60, 23.72, 23.13, 25.49, 27.66 = 23.98 
Best a5 = 22.08

Pyra 
Me: (17.29), 23.64, 30.46, 17.87, (49.13) = 23.99 nice and consistant 
Richard: 12.28, 18.84, (11.79), (31.83), 19.90 = 17.01
Furqon: 17.09, 17.72, (19.91), 17.71, (14.94) = 17.51

4x4 
Me: 1:31.70, 1:30.04, 1:26.72 = 1:29.49
Richard: 1:19.65, 1:37.26, DNF = 1:37.26
Furqon: 2:44.69, 1:53.19, 2:48.22 = 2:44.69


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 17, 2010)

Rui Ge said:


> "I can't solve you, but i can crush you!!!"



Haha, great pic. Looks like meetups are pretty similar in Sydney to Melbourne. A lot smaller though.


----------



## Rui Ge (Apr 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> xFear of Napalm said:
> 
> 
> > Damn that's a heaping pile o cubes... How long have you been buying cubes, anyway? Thats like $1000.00 of puzzle sitting on a mall table lol.
> ...



oh,****:fp

the meetup is awesome~~


----------



## Rui Ge (Apr 17, 2010)

1:04.54

It popped, and mum said never give up~~


----------



## Rui Ge (Apr 17, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Haha.
> No pictures of yourself, Rui?



I will bring a mirror next time~~so i can take pix of myself~~~


----------



## Truncator (Apr 17, 2010)

Rui Ge said:


> "I can't solve you, but i can crush you!!!"


I lol'd hard


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 17, 2010)

If I were there it would twice as epic!


----------



## poorshooter (Apr 17, 2010)

aww, i thought my pyra average was lower than richard's.. but this is my first sub-18, so i'm still happy. 2x2 was also good for me, I just might try to focus on these two for the meanwhile

today's meetup was very exciting!
(in 3x3) chris was turning fast, very smooth solves. richard seems a bit faster, but with small pauses. Rui was not as fast, but solved with minimal pauses. I was slow and paused between every step, so that explains why i'm dead last..


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 17, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> If I were there it would twice as epic!


No it would be half as epic


----------



## chris w (Apr 17, 2010)

woo 3.49 for 2x2 who needs ortega
but huge pyra fail


----------



## Rui Ge (Apr 17, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > If I were there it would twice as epic!
> ...



Haha, absolutely~~~


----------



## theman19 (Apr 17, 2010)

It looks like a fun meeting. Dang didn't come


----------



## Rui Ge (Apr 17, 2010)

chris w said:


> woo 3.49 for 2x2 who needs ortega
> but huge pyra fail



bro, you are too nervous. take it easy...you can be much better


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 17, 2010)

theman19 said:


> It looks like a fun meeting. Dang didn't come


When did your tennis comp finish?


----------



## theman19 (Apr 17, 2010)

Finished early, but was kinda embarrassed so didn't come because of my slow solves. Will be faster I hope


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 17, 2010)

theman19 said:


> Finished early, but was kinda embarrassed so didn't come because of my slow solves. Will be faster I hope


:fp its not about winning, its about having fun.


----------



## theman19 (Apr 17, 2010)

True


----------



## Rui Ge (Apr 17, 2010)

theman19 said:


> Finished early, but was kinda embarrassed so didn't come because of my slow solves. Will be faster I hope



hey~~just have some fun together~~the meetup is not only about cube, but meeting friends~~~


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 17, 2010)

Rui Ge said:


> theman19 said:
> 
> 
> > Finished early, but was kinda embarrassed so didn't come because of my slow solves. Will be faster I hope
> ...


It is about cubes.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 17, 2010)

Why did there have to be a whole new thread to talk about the meetup? Why not just post on the Speedcubing in Sydney thread? And children, stop the bickering.


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Why did there have to be a whole new thread to talk about the meetup? Why not just post on the Speedcubing in Sydney thread? And children, stop the bickering.



uhh what? So what if there's a new thread with some pictures. I don't see the big deal. If mods want to merge it they would have already done so.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Why did there have to be a whole new thread to talk about the meetup? Why not just post on the Speedcubing in Sydney thread? And children, stop the bickering.
> ...



No big deal, I just would have posted it in the Sydney thread and not a new one.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 20, 2010)

Meetup on Monday k.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 20, 2010)

K (message to short)


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh fine.
Moday 26/4/2010.
11:00- 14:00 
Bondi Junction (meet at cinemas?)
People:Me
Richard
Rui

Will ask:
Chris
Kevin


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 20, 2010)

Furqon, ask him


----------



## poorshooter (Apr 20, 2010)

I already told richard by sms, that I might not come..
and also, westfield is open on monday, 10 am - 6 pm. so no worries there
http://westfield.com.au/bondijunction/centre-information/shopping-hours/


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw a guy that looked exactly like feliks.


----------



## Faz (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you see joey and forte too?


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 26, 2010)

No


----------



## Rui Ge (Apr 26, 2010)

1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9	10	11	12	Best	Worst	Average
Richard	11.69	19.22	26.6	15.71	13.29	25.09	13.3	21.83	DNF	11.25	14.53	28.03	11.25	DNF	18.929
Rui	20.66	28.32	23.44	23.63	24.61	28.49	25.86	25.411	27.39	27.89	24.55	28.69	20.66	28.69	25.9591
Thomas	26.42	26.47	21.78	23.58	17.11	22.34	26.72	DNF	18.86	24.22	22.38	17.5	17.11	DNF	23.027


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 26, 2010)

Rui Ge said:


> 1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9	10	11	12	Best	Worst	Average
> Richard	11.69	19.22	26.6	15.71	13.29	25.09	13.3	21.83	DNF	11.25	14.53	28.03	11.25	DNF	18.929
> Rui	20.66	28.32	23.44	23.63	24.61	28.49	25.86	25.411	27.39	27.89	24.55	28.69	20.66	28.69	25.9591
> Thomas	26.42	26.47	21.78	23.58	17.11	22.34	26.72	DNF	18.86	24.22	22.38	17.5	17.11	DNF	23.027


I don't think I got any DNFs in 3x3. I did get +2s though.


----------



## TacoCube (May 22, 2010)

hello fellow sydney cubers. i am a sydney cuber. i average 50.


----------



## poorshooter (May 23, 2010)

hello hello..
whereabouts in sydney are you? there's not much happening now in sydney, but hopefully that will change if we get more people to cube here..

there's gonna be a comp in melbourne on the 26th of June, going to comps is always a great place to meet fellow cubers (unfortunately, i havent been to any myself.. lol)


----------



## megaminxwin (May 25, 2010)

Not much has been happening in this thread, any more news on meet-ups?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (May 25, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Not much has been happening in this thread, any more news on meet-ups?



Richard was the guy that always organised the meetups, but I'm pretty sure he quit cubing...


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just wondering, has anyone heard of a tassie speedcuber. Is there such thing.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 15, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Just wondering, has anyone heard of a tassie speedcuber. Is there such thing.



nope o.o


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 15, 2010)

So out of all of Tasmania, no one can solve a cube.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 15, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> So out of all of Tasmania, no one can solve a cube.



Well, you know what Tasmania's like...


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 15, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> So out of all of Tasmania, no one can solve a cube.



No doubt at least someone can solve the cube in about a few minutes. Though being a speed cuber and counting cubing as a hobby is kinda different.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 15, 2010)

Where did all these Sydney cubers go...


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tassy cubers are extinct.


----------



## Metallor (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi, im gonna bump this one since i am moving to sydney from auckland at the start of september and would be keen to meet up with other cubers and maybe learn a few things


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 2, 2010)

Any new Sydney cubers around?


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey, some guy came into the chat, named BangHao, and I told him to contact Chris W. If that guy from Sydney Uni is still around, you could probably get a venue there, or something like that. TimMc wants to start holding competitions in other states, beginning with Sydney, and I'm sure he'd be able to delegate, and provide timers and displays. There is no minimum number of competitors regulation in the WCA, but it would be advisable to have 10 or so people. I'm sure a few melbourne cubers would attend, and I reckon about 20 people would be there. Just have a think, maybe sort out a venue, and a date with Tim, if you're keen on having a competition there.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2010)

CHRIS I HAVEN'T FORGOTTEN YOUR MUM'S OFFER OF ACCOMMODATION.

I'm sure I could somehow find a way of getting some money to come up.
Might involve a few rounds of Pyra and OH though 

Edit: @Faz I think you're slightly underestimating numbers. I may be wrong, but I feel this could get 25-30 even. The less we have, the more events/rounds though :3 If this is next year... Skewb? xD I wanna wr


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 3, 2010)

I would be keen on a comp in Sydney as it is closer to where I live than Melbourne


----------



## Metallor (Oct 9, 2010)

I would attend a Sydney competition


----------



## hatep (Oct 12, 2010)

If there's a Sydney comp I'll be there


----------



## Faz (Oct 13, 2010)

That's not the point. I was saying, if one of you guys could get a venue for the day, then TimMc would be there, and provide equipment and delegate it. It's not like we can organise a competition in Sydney for you from Melbourne.


----------



## chris w (Oct 13, 2010)

@ZB_FTW, haha yea im sure i could have a few people stay if we ever end up getting something runnning,
yea sydney comp would be cool. not sure of a venue really atm (might have a think).
but theres deffinatly a few people at my school that would be keen aswell


----------



## Faz (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe you could get somewhere at your school?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2010)

Chris, take charge. Get a competition going. A good date would be sometime in January that doesn't conflict with Melbourne Summer Open, but is within a week (ideally) so that any internationals (ie: Dene and Arnaud) could come too. Just find a venue that's relatively cheap to hire out, that can fit 50 people and isn't remote 
Then decide on events and a tentative schedule, and once you have some basic details organized, contact TimMc and then confirm with him, then the venue, then email the WCA.


----------



## chris w (Oct 13, 2010)

yea i'll look into it, might be able to get the hall or something similar for a day one weekend.
oo and also kinda random but what cube are you using for 3x3 atm, cos a guy at school wanted to get the best cube, so i said theres not really a best one but il try get a good one.


----------



## Faz (Oct 13, 2010)

guhong


----------



## chris w (Oct 13, 2010)

ok cool thanks, i remember a video where you had one but forgot if you switched to it.


----------



## netiman (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm a Sydney cuber too, my current average is about 30.


----------



## chris w (Oct 16, 2010)

atm im looking at a few possible places and might get in contact over the next few weeks. and for organising around the same time as Melbourne Summer Open are then any proposed dates yet? and as events i guess would be the usual ones: 2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5,OH,Pyra,Magic,BLD maybe more


----------



## Faz (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, looking at the dates in Jan, I'd say MSO would be 22nd or 29th of Jan. 

Also, don't try and do too many events at a first competition, just stick to 2-5, OH, BLD, and pyraminx. If there's time, extra events can be added.


----------



## chris w (Oct 16, 2010)

okay cool, yea i didnt want to have too much to get through and run out of time, probs end up stealing one of the schedules from one of the comps before cos im not really sure how long things would take


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds like a good comp, I might be able to come. Basing it around a past competition's schedule would be good. I'd say Faz's events would be good, and if you want more then Magic.


----------



## chris w (Oct 16, 2010)

yea i just kinda put it cos i should be relativly quick, but id rather have time to spare that rush


----------



## TimMc (Oct 17, 2010)

*Events:* 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, oh, bf, pyr, mgc (8)
*Competitors:* Preferably 12 local to NSW interested and able to attend (then announce), more intestate would come.
*Venue:* Having a high school or university support you would be good. If they sponsored it as an extracurricular activity for students and covered the cost of venue hire and public liability insurance then it becomes a lot easier.
_I could try to promote it as an RMIT event if you wanted to hold it at some shopping centre or public venue with $20 million of public liability insurance for free. Then again, if it's in such a public venue in Sydney, Crown and Andrews might be interested in supporting you._
*Equipment:* _4 stopwatches, 4 displays, 4 timers, pens, 200+ scorecards, regulations, scrambles_(I can provide)
*Freebies:* bags and lanyards (from Seven Towns), 50 holders, 50 inserts (printed with names) AU$66
*Prizes:* stickers from cubesmith? AU$34
*Certificates:* 3 per event ~ AU$60

Total: ~ $160 (assuming the venue is free)

Registration fee could be $10 (with 16) to cover these costs. I could fly up for free to delegate but may need some kind of accommodation (I've a sleeping bag ).

It's difficult to say how many events there should be without knowing how many competitors there are and what events they'd like to do. Once you know roughly what events people are doing, you can reschedule events, but I wouldn't recommend having too many at the first competition.

If there's any help needed, just let me know. I can try to get in contact with UNSW and USyd...

Tim.


----------



## ccchips296 (Oct 19, 2010)

hehhhhh a comp in sydney....interesting :O depending when it is i may be able to make it.....would be really fun! but thats depending on timing and school work etc ><


----------



## chris w (Oct 19, 2010)

well it should be around mid january i think. the week before MSO maybe cos the weekend after starts getting into school time, just trying to get an idea of numbers atm


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2010)

Expect about 30, and if there's less, you can add more rounds/different events.


----------



## chris w (Oct 27, 2010)

ahhh lolol got nowhere so far haha, looking at a place tonight but havent found any venue so far that would be free.  still plenty of time tho


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 14, 2010)

If we can get things organised, then I think that it'll be a huge turnout and a huge success.

I would defintitely go if a venue can be organised 

Just ask if you need help with anything Chris, I'm more than happy to help out


----------



## pi.cubed (Nov 22, 2010)

I would love to go to a comp in Sydey, but I am unable to attend the one you are currently planning as I am on holidays until 19th January and go back to school on 27th.


----------



## Metallor (Dec 14, 2010)

any word on this still going ahead?


----------



## chris w (Dec 14, 2010)

ahhh well its not looking great atm , still trying to get somewhere with a decent location to get to, trains bus etc. any suggestions of places?


----------



## Metallor (Dec 15, 2010)

I have only been in Sydney for about 3 months so dont really know my way around anywhere apart from where I live and where I work. Anywhere not in those areas, I have no idea about lol


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome, I live in Sydney and it'd be cool if there was a comp here lol. I'm sure I'd be able to go. My parents let me fly over to Melbourne for Melbourne Cube Day and now they're letting me go to MSO lol. I'd probably do 2x2, 3x3 and 3x3 OH since i dont really do any other puzzles lol


----------



## JHcubing (Feb 22, 2011)

Just writing this as no one has said anything for a looooong time


----------



## scouts1998 (Mar 8, 2011)

any one want a sydney comp please contact this email - [email protected]


----------



## chris w (Mar 8, 2011)

Kirt wat you live in sydney? 
and i think everyone wants a sydney comp but is too lazy to do anything about it. ie me lol
i was going to try organise something but no i have exams at school, so im trying to focus more on that


----------



## TimMc (Mar 8, 2011)

If you really want a competition, feel free to comment on the Sydney Competition thread.

Perhaps mention where you'd like it to be held without saying where you live. This could help identify an appropriate location. Ideally we'll aim for something central.

Sydney CBD and Burwood seem to stick out at this point.

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 8, 2011)

chris w said:


> Kirt wat you live in sydney?


 
yeaah, i live in Sydney hahaha
cool, you're from Sydney too lol


----------



## primecuber (Apr 4, 2011)

*Sydney Meet up*

Hey my names Braden and i live in Sydney,Australia and i'm asking if anyone wants to do a meetup soon???


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey,
There's a speedcubing in Sydney thread here.
Good job showing initiative, ever since Richard quit cubing, the meetups have stopped. I'm sure others would be interested, try contacting Kirt and Chris (kirtpro and chris w on the forums).


----------



## chris w (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, a meet up would be desirable, after tomorrow i finish exams for this term so for the next couple weeks i would be able to do something


----------



## primecuber (Apr 4, 2011)

good but this wednesday i'm going to Queensland for a week. And i know two other people that could come


----------



## chris w (Apr 4, 2011)

alright, il try PM/contact some people then, for like maybe 16th/17th. where abouts would be a good location?, we had some at bondi junction a while back and that was pretty good lots of chairs etc


----------



## trung_italy (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm Vietnamese, I've just came to Sydney for 1 month 
Nice to meet all of you ^^ Is there any WCA competition in Sydney ?


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 16, 2011)

trung_italy said:


> Hi guys, I'm Vietnamese, I've just came to Sydney for 1 month
> Nice to meet all of you ^^ Is there any WCA competition in Sydney ?


Hello. 
No comps in Sydney yet, the next Australian competition is in Melbourne on the 7th of May.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 16, 2011)

trung_italy said:


> Hi guys, I'm Vietnamese, I've just came to Sydney for 1 month
> Nice to meet all of you ^^ Is there any WCA competition in Sydney ?


 
No, not for a few months at least. The next Australian comp is on May 7 in Melbourne.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 26, 2011)

Is there anyone want to do some speedcubing gathering in sydney ?


----------



## chris w (Apr 26, 2011)

yea, that would be good. Might be able to get a few people to do something maybe this weekend or next weekend.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 28, 2011)

Where the usual place for speedcubing gathering ?
I prefer this weekend if everyone can..


----------



## chris w (Apr 28, 2011)

Well we haven't really had much going on recently, but there have been ones at Bondi Junction Shopping Centre near the cinema's. I could probably only do Sunday this weekend. Im not sure about other people though


----------



## Tim Major (May 12, 2011)

I found out yesterday, that there are actually a decent amount of Sydney speedcubers (10 cubers at a school, some who've been doing it for 2 years), plus I've had 11 orders from different Sydney cubers, and then there'd be Melbourne cubers (me, TimMc, Faz + others), Dene, and then people from Sydney who we don't know of, can people post, if they live in Sydney, so we could get a more accurate idea of speedcubers in Sydney? And 2 of the kids from a school said they might be able to get the school hall, but there's no guarantee on that, so anyone who could get a venue that basically meets these requirements;

- Under $200, preferably free, or just deposit.
- Within 20 minutes of the city, or within up to 40 minutes with public transport (not ideal).
- Room for 30 people, with breathing space (some area for tables)
- Not pitch black, ie: the brighter the light, the better.
- Hours from 9-5:30.

If anyone has a venue in mind that meets most of these conditions, please post 
And expressions of interest in going to the competition.


----------



## Dene (May 12, 2011)

fasta


----------



## TimMc (May 12, 2011)

Are there any student groups/clubs up there that would be willing to help find a venue and organise?

There used to be a puzzle club at The University of Sydney. I'm not sure if they have one now... perhaps UTS may have one too.

Tim.


----------



## toastman (May 13, 2011)

Possible venues:
UNSW - Free/Cheap
Australian Technology Park (Redfern) - Not free.

I'm also a member of a couple of meetup groups. Very easy to get a free room in a pub for a day (or a whole floor), unfortunately, not suitable for under-18s. Similarly Coogee RSL, Paddington RSL, would be great locations, but not suitable for under-18s (without parent).


----------



## TimMc (May 13, 2011)

UNSW might be worth a try.

Tim.


----------



## RubiksNub (May 15, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:NSBHS_AF_Henry_Hall_interior.jpg
BTW there is a stage behind the camera I believe. Maybe this could be a back-up or sth.
I'll try get a better picture on Tuesday or something.

Well, asked today and they said you have to like confirm all this crap about taking care of children and some random documents and stuff. Zoned out halfway through so I might have missed something. They also said the hall is not readily available, so it's probably gonna cost a lot.


----------



## Tim Major (May 15, 2011)

That looks great. If you could get that, it'd be an awesome venue.


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 27, 2011)

hey, just thought i'd post.
anything going on in sydney?


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 27, 2011)

i'd be reallyyy interested in a meetup, i haven't been to one ever lol


----------



## Daryl (Aug 13, 2011)

Just check this thread, anything going on Sydney ?

Or still venue problem for Sydney Open ? May be, I can try to asked for UNSW..


----------



## kirtpro (Aug 13, 2011)

Uh, at the end of Melbourne Winter Open 2011, Garret Helmer talked to me about having a Sydney comp. He asked if I could find some people who would be interested and that he'd contact me by phone or something.

Right now I haven't gotten a text from him (not sure if I gave him my old phone number, I changed it a while after the comp). I did however send his son (Braden) a message on speedsolving forums asking for any update but no reply there either.

Edit:
thought Braden's dad's name was Carsson before.


----------



## Daryl (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, I am interested and I'm in Sydney, but will go home in summer holiday..


----------



## J0hnnyH4ck3r (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, it would be SO COOL to have a Sydney comp. But back to meetups, any news on that front? I seriously will be refreshing this thread 24/7 until something happens.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 3, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Right now I haven't gotten a text from him (not sure if I gave him my old phone number, I changed it a while after the comp). I did however send his son (Braden) a message on speedsolving forums asking for any update but no reply there either.



That would've been Garrett. Aiming for January 2012? Or some time in November? o.o

Tim.


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 3, 2011)

J0hnnyH4ck3r said:


> Wow, it would be SO COOL to have a Sydney comp. But back to meetups, any news on that front? I seriously will be refreshing this thread 24/7 until something happens.


 
+1


----------



## andojay (Sep 4, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Aiming for January 2012?
> Tim.


 
How many people would be interested in have a Sydney comp in January (before school starts)?... should we make a new thread?


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm interested in a comp any time, I've told friends at school who can cube (they're not like, sub 20 though) who said they'd be interested.


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd come and likely some friends would be interested too.


----------



## toastman (Sep 5, 2011)

Nezhmetdinov said:


> I'd come and likely some friends would be interested too.


 
Hells yeah!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 5, 2011)

im pretty sure we would be there


----------



## pi.cubed (Sep 7, 2011)

I also would come and look forward to a competition in Sydney.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 7, 2011)

November please, if it could be..

Anyway, want to do some meet up ? haha..


----------



## sauso (Sep 8, 2011)

i may be able to get up there for a 1 dayer.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 8, 2011)

I should be able for a meetup anytime lol


----------



## Daryl (Sep 8, 2011)

Do anybody want to have meet up this week or next week ? and where is the place should be ?


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 9, 2011)

uh, im pretty sure ill be able to go whenever. i live around penshurst/hurstville area


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 9, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> uh, im pretty sure ill be able to go whenever. i live around penshurst/hurstville area


 
lol I do too


----------



## Daryl (Sep 9, 2011)

I do too.. haha. how about next week ?


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 10, 2011)

okay, how about hurstville westfield


----------



## Daryl (Sep 10, 2011)

I am okay.. but is there many cuber there ?


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 10, 2011)

as of right now, the only people I know of who are in sydney are:
me
daryl (you)
clifford
chris wilkinson
braden helmer
carsson helmer
azncuber
..and a couple friends of mine

the people who are in the planned meetup now are:
daryl
me
clifford

i have also seen some people with sydney as their location post in some melbourne topic threads


----------



## Daryl (Sep 10, 2011)

I see..

So we are going for meet up next Saturday ? and they all may be come ? haha
It will be funny if just me and you who are coming.. haha


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 10, 2011)

lol,

the only people who know about this meetup are those who've posted after you mentioned 'how about next week'

so basically, just you me and clifford
i'll try contact some people


----------



## Daryl (Sep 10, 2011)

okay, haha..

try get your friends ..
I will try also in here.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 10, 2011)

hey, daryl and i have been talking about a hurstville westfield meetup in the "Speedcubing in Sydney" thread


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 10, 2011)

*Where:*
Hurstville Westfield
food court near mcdonalds

*When:*
Saturday, 17/09
12pm
(Clifford requested a bit earlier so I'm gonna come at 11 and i'll stay for the rest of the time too)

*Who:*
Me
Daryl
Clifford
Chris W maybe
Daniel maybe (friend of mine)
Alex (friend of mine)

other people please post

*Things to do:*
Cube, talk and meet cubers

*Bring:*
Cube(s)
Money if you're hungry
Any friends


suggestions?


----------



## Daryl (Sep 10, 2011)

Okay, I agree with your post Kirt.

Looking forward for the meet up. My first meet up in Sydney !


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 10, 2011)

well, chris w has been to meetups before. it's just now that someone's started one again after a long while lol

edit: didn't realise the "my" bit" lol


my first meetup too haha


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 10, 2011)

ok, i've gone to A LOT of people ive seen who are in Sydney, went on their profile page and told them about the meetup coming up. I hope I manage to get someone to come join.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 10, 2011)

haha. Nice move, Kirt..

You should be the leader for Sydney cuber =)


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 10, 2011)

oh, that's nice of you to say haha


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the invite. I'll try to be there!


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 10, 2011)

cool =D


----------



## pi.cubed (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the invite Kirt.
I don't think I will be able to come this time, for a few reasons:
*1)* I have like no usable cubes for any event atm.
*2)* My parents don't want to drive me that far.
*3)* My parents won't let me catch public transport.

Just wondering though, does anybody have a black F2 I could buy? (I'm posting it here so if I come I could buy one) Preferably with some spare stickers. 
I really dislike my a5, my F2 is white which I can't use, and I have lost my Rubik's storebought. Parents are not going to order cubes for me, even though I'm paying. ugh.

Anyway, thanks for the invite and hopefully next time.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 11, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> Thanks for the invite Kirt.
> I don't think I will be able to come this time, for a few reasons:
> *1)* I have like no usable cubes for any event atm.
> *2)* My parents don't want to drive me that far.
> ...


 
Aw, that's alright. I don't have any cubes I feel like selling, not sure about anyone else.


----------



## toastman (Sep 12, 2011)

Arhggh! I'd be totally there, but I'm in Brisbane that weekend. Awesome though to see something happening in Sydney for once!


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 12, 2011)

damn, maybe some other time then lol


----------



## thatkid (Sep 12, 2011)

OMG 17th
cant make it have an assignment due on 18th
do one during the holidays maybe a bit closer to the cbd?


----------



## Daryl (Sep 12, 2011)

@kirtpro

are we still do the meet up this saturday ? it seems like many people cannot go..
It will no be effective if I just meet you in there. haha


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 12, 2011)

well.. im going at 11 so clifford and i will be there, alex and daniel, friends of mine said they'll go if they can, u'll be there, chris might, nezmehtdinov might


----------



## Daryl (Sep 12, 2011)

oh okay then.. I will go there. be there at 12.


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 12, 2011)

thatkid said:


> OMG 17th
> cant make it have an assignment due on 18th
> do one during the holidays maybe a bit closer to the cbd?


 
whats cbd? also yeahh I agree lets make some meetups in the holidays.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 13, 2011)

when is the school holiday ?

CBD is the central business district, in other way it means the city..


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 13, 2011)

I think the city would be easier for me too.

I've been sick since the weekend but assuming recovery and nothing else coming up, I still hope to come on Saturday.

Of those coming on Saturday, do any like chess? After feeling useless fumbling around with the cube I might enjoy a game.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 13, 2011)

school holiday is coming up two weeks later. the holiday itself goes for two weeks lol. Ill ask my mom bout going city for a meetup.


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 13, 2011)

ohh lol my bad I knew that it was at the back of my mind haha


----------



## Daryl (Sep 13, 2011)

Nezhmetdinov said:


> I think the city would be easier for me too.
> 
> I've been sick since the weekend but assuming recovery and nothing else coming up, I still hope to come on Saturday.
> 
> Of those coming on Saturday, do any like chess? After feeling useless fumbling around with the cube I might enjoy a game.


 
Hi, I like to play chess, but haven't play for a while.. I don't have any chess in here.

Anyway, It's a good idea to do meet-up in the city during the school holiday, although my uni is not in holiday, I still can make it on the weekend


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 13, 2011)

Daryl said:


> Hi, I like to play chess, but haven't play for a while.. I don't have any chess in here.
> 
> Anyway, It's a good idea to do meet-up in the city during the school holiday, although my uni is not in holiday, I still can make it on the weekend


 
when does your uni holidays start?


----------



## Daryl (Sep 14, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> when does your uni holidays start?



That's already over.. haha. last week I'm in holiday.

Every uni have different holiday.


----------



## slimjamin (Sep 14, 2011)

haha no way, i live in oatley. cant make saturday though, im at changing lanes festival.

sydney comp ftw!


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 16, 2011)

Teaching two of my chess students so I won't be able to make it this time. Was asked last minute.

Next time!


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey so for the meetup, 4 people came:
Me, Clifford, Alex, Daryl.

Since Clifford asked for me to arrive at 11, i went there at that time. He came like, half an hour later lol. He left at 12ish.

Alex came next. He and I did solves where we alternate on the steps (eg, he does cross, i do f2l 1, he does f2l 2 etc.) We got about 47ish seconds doing that.

Daryl arrived later, she brought about 6 puzzles i think?
Since I piled up 20 or so cubes on the table people noticed and crowded around at times.

Alex, Daryl and I raced on 3x3, 2 avgs

Scrambles:
Round 1 -
-B2 L' U' D' B' D' B2 R2 L2 B F L' U' F2 R D F' R' U2 L2 F' D' U' L' B2
-R2 D' B' U D R' U2 D2 L U' L' D' R2 F' B D2 F2 B R' D2 F2 U' L' D' B 
- F L' R U2 F L2 F D L B2 U' B R' L' D2 L' B' D' F L' R D2 B D L 
-F L U' D F U' L' D F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' U R B' L' U2 R2 L F2 L' F U' 
-R2 F' D' B L2 F' L R B F R' L B2 L D2 B' L2 D2 U B' D2 U' R' F' L2

Round 2 -
-B D' L' U2 D2 R' U' B2 R B D2 U' B U D' B F' U' B2 R' F' D L' D' B' 
-U F2 R' F2 R' F2 R' L B' U2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 D' B2 R D' B2 D' R2 F D U2 
-L D L' D' F2 B D R B' L2 B2 D2 B F' R2 D' F R L B2 R2 U' R' B F 
-R' D2 U2 F' L F U2 R' B U R U2 L' F D' L R U D' F' L2 F' B2 R D 
-U2 D2 L F' R D B D2 R2 D B2 R' U' B' L2 D' L F' R' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 L' 

Results:
Round 1 -
*Daryl*: 18.50, (17.72), 19.15, (21.36), 18.65
Avg = 18.77
*Alex*: (46.38), 52.31, (1:03.08), 51.06, DNF
Avg = 55.48
*Kirt*: 10.63, (9.08), (14.81), 13.19, 9.93
Avg = 11.25

Round 2 -
*Daryl*: DNF{pop}, DNF {pop}, 19.61, 18.52, 18.06
Avg = DNF
*Alex*: 47.34, 59.63, (47.19), (1:11.44), 54.55
Avg = 53.84
*Kirt*: 14.00, (25.09){i forgot what happened there}, 14.68, (12.43), 14.05
Avg = 14.24

After that we just kept cubing and talking.

Daryl and I did the thing I was doing with Alex.
We got around 19?

Ok, that's about all I have to say for the meetup.
It's quite a late time to post this haha


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 23, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Hey so for the meetup, 4 people came:
> Me, Clifford, Alex, Daryl.
> 
> Since Clifford asked for me to arrive at 11, i went there at that time. He came like, half an hour later lol. He left at 12ish.
> ...


 
Sorry for coming late , woulda been great if I could stay for a longer amount of time, any talk about the next meetup? I had fun, we attracted some attention haha.


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 23, 2011)

I hoped for a report. Great stuff. Wish I'd been available!


----------



## Daryl (Sep 24, 2011)

Are we going to have a next meet up ?


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 24, 2011)

sure, suggestions on when and where?


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 24, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> sure, suggestions on when and where?


 
I dont mind when but the where? if it's in the city where bouts would it be? I wouldn't mind hurstville cause I'm pretty close to it but other people might have difficulty getting there.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmm I prefer city.
When ? Your school holiday ? As long as weekend its alright for me..


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 25, 2011)

yeah don't really mind city aswell, our school holidays are right now, cant really go sunday though =/


----------



## pi.cubed (Sep 25, 2011)

We could get everyone who is interested in a meetup to post their approximate location here. Then we could hold the meetup in the middle of all of us.

I'm in Hornsby Shire.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 25, 2011)

How about,
City on Saturday, 1st of October, 12pm

Food court under Myer, Corner Pitt St Mall and Market St Sydney

In front of KFC?


----------



## nathan3089 (Sep 25, 2011)

Would I be able to come to the next cube meet up? I'm busy October 1st
Would it be a problem if I am 11 years old?


----------



## nathan3089 (Sep 25, 2011)

Also I'm very slow
30 second average


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 25, 2011)

you can't expect everyone to be sub 15 or something

anyway, there's no problem with you coming anytime


----------



## Daryl (Sep 25, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> How about,
> City on Saturday, 1st of October, 12pm
> 
> Food court under Myer, Corner Pitt St Mall and Market St Sydney
> ...



Hmm, I'm agree ! Haha. How about others ?


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 26, 2011)

Daryl said:


> Hmm, I'm agree ! Haha. How about others ?


 
hmm I think I can make it if my parents say yes, umm is this near centrepoint tower? i suck with locations in city lol, how do I get there?


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 26, 2011)

If nothing comes up I'll be there.


----------



## pi.cubed (Sep 26, 2011)

I will _probably_ be there. I will be doing more talking and watching than cubing though, because I really don't have many puzzles and atm they are all stuffed/bad in the first place.

I asked this before the last meetup, but its been a bit of time since then and more people have replied to the thread.
I am looking for some cubes and am wondering whether anyone who is coming would be willing to sell them.
-Black Shengen F2, preferably with spare stickers.
-Black Dayan Lingyun II, Guhong, Lunhui or Zhanchi, preferably with spare stickers.
-Black 45/46/47*mm Mini Alpha/Micro Memory**, preferably with spare stickers.
-Black Stickered QJ Pyraminx
* this is mentioned as 45mm, 46mm and 47mm on different sites.
** I believe these are different names for the same cube.
I don't really known what I would want to pay for these cubes atm, so if you would like to sell me one just mention the price.
I will more likely be coming if I get one of these because I will have better cube/s. Don't feel pressured to sell one just so another person comes though haha.

Thanks heaps.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 27, 2011)

@Clifford

it is really near from centre point 

@pi.cubed

I don't sell my cube, but if you want to try I can bring the F2 sheng en


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 27, 2011)

Daryl said:


> @Clifford
> 
> it is really near from centre point
> 
> ...


 
ok confirmation this is the new westfield right? I can probably make it


----------



## Daryl (Sep 27, 2011)

no, myer is next to the new westfield.. you will find it easily


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, this is my first time replying to this forum and I was excited to see this so I made this to reply. I might be going but I have to convince my parents and I threw my Rubik's cube on the ground (not because I couldn't solve it) im prob not gonna go coz my parents are overprotective and its in the city and its on a saturday when my parents go to new castle and i live in canley vale and its like 45 mins away. ill see what i can do


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 28, 2011)

MadeToReply said:


> Hi, this is my first time replying to this forum and I was excited to see this so I made this to reply. I might be going but I have to convince my parents and I threw my Rubik's cube on the ground (not because I couldn't solve it) im prob not gonna go coz my parents are overprotective and its in the city and its on a saturday when my parents go to new castle and i live in canley vale and its like 45 mins away. ill see what i can do


 lol my parents are overprotective too, but I think they're gonna let me, so u dont have a rubiks cube now?


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 28, 2011)

nope o.o but im getting one on friday and i ordered some from kubaroo and been 2 WEEKS AND I HAVENT GOT THEM TT 

EDIT: i could probably go on sunday when my parents get back like on 1 - 2pm but i dont think saturday will do for me


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 28, 2011)

MadeToReply said:


> nope o.o but im getting one on friday and i ordered some from kubaroo and been 2 WEEKS AND I HAVENT GOT THEM TT


 
Hey,
By the way I have this thing called an email account, in which I can receive complaints. If I knew something had gone wrong I could've reshipped it.
Email me at [email protected] with your receipt number.


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 28, 2011)

Tim, when do you stock up new cubes?


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 28, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Hey,
> By the way I have this thing called an email account, in which I can receive complaints. If I knew something had gone wrong I could've reshipped it.
> Email me at [email protected] with your receipt number.


 
i was supposed to but i got lazy ill do it today


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 28, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Hey,
> By the way I have this thing called an email account, in which I can receive complaints. If I knew something had gone wrong I could've reshipped it.
> Email me at [email protected] with your receipt number.


 
I emailed you and you didn't respond. Forwarded the PayPal receipt from my 26th August order (still not arrived). A week ago. Then wrote on your wall to let you know I had emailed. Then wrote more on your wall since at least you responded THERE a few times. Tried to find out what's going on. For a week. You aren't responding at all. It doesn't seem to be as easy as you describe.


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 28, 2011)

Well i can go (YAY!) cant wait to for the meetup 
and im getting a store bought on tommorow and i havent practice in like 2 weeks but then again its only store bought.


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2011)

Dene will be in Sydney this weekend for the NRL grand final!!! Wooo go the Warriors!!!!

I am of the understanding that Chris Wilkinson is a Manly fan.... SCREW YOU CHRIS YOU'RE GOING DOWN. 

That is all.


----------



## chris w (Sep 28, 2011)

Deneee, I'm so jealous, I'l be watching on tv 
nnouu GO MANLY. I am quite scared though. Didn't pick the Warriors to be in the final and they've been playing so good recently


----------



## thatkid (Sep 28, 2011)

hey
yeah i think i can make the meetup
anyone have:
maru 4x4 inside piece the small one
shengshou 4x4 V I piece the small one
speedstacks timer V II
?
thanks


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2011)

chris w said:


> Deneee, I'm so jealous, I'l be watching on tv
> nnouu GO MANLY. I am quite scared though. Didn't pick the Warriors to be in the final and they've been playing so good recently


 
Aww bummer you couldn't get tickets? Or not allowed?  It's certainly going to be amazing. 

Yea the warriors have been playing well but let's not kid ourselves, Manly are strong favourites. The warriors will only give themselves a chance if they play like they did against Melbourne. Did you watch that game? I was at the stadium  it was epic, going nuts at the end 

It's funny how we were talking so early in the season, who would have picked that it would end up me vs. you in the finals?


----------



## chris w (Sep 28, 2011)

ah schools been abit hectic recently last weeks and final exams coming up, all that business :/ .
Yeh I watched the Melbourne game, I can imagine the atmosphere at the stadium would have been ridiculous. But if they play like that it'll be a very close game. Yea, it's weird that we were talking about it, I don't think too many people saw the Warriors finishing as strongly as they have.


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2011)

Heh yea. All us dedicated warriors fans knew they could do it! They always had it in them, it was just a matter of bringing out that potential. If they muscle up they're in for a good shot. Just hoping that Cherry-Evans and Foran choke


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2011)

Nezhmetdinov said:


> I emailed you and you didn't respond. Forwarded the PayPal receipt from my 26th August order (still not arrived). A week ago. Then wrote on your wall to let you know I had emailed. Then wrote more on your wall since at least you responded THERE a few times. Tried to find out what's going on. For a week. You aren't responding at all. It doesn't seem to be as easy as you describe.


 
I have shipped it twice now, I'm not sute what else I can do. If it doesn't arrive this time I'd prefer to give you a refund, I've already lost money, and see this situation;
1. you order.
2. I ship, you receive but say you didn't (I'm not doubting you, but it could happen)
3. I ship again, situation repeats.
I am not saying I don't believe you, but the fact it hasn't made it to your house twice now concerns me. Whilst Australia post is expensive, they have been fairly reliable.
Which would you prefer. 
1. I ship your order again via registered mail so there is a tracking number.
2. Full refund.
It's up to you, either way I'm down $50 odd.

If anyone else has any complaints, please email me. The workload has picked up recently, and I have had less time to check on forums and such. I am actually thinking of finishing my store. The workload is sometimes up to 10 or more orders a day, it's kind of sad when I don't get replies thankyous, or just telling me orders arrived from 9, then 2 weeks later receiving a public complaint that I was lucky to stumble upon.
If anyone wants to buy about 8 boxes of cubes and a website set up at kubaroo.net for the next 2 years, all of which would probably sell for around 1000-2000, for a few hundred dollars, plus info on suppliers, please contact me.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 29, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I have shipped it twice now, I'm not sute what else I can do.



Don't take it personally. It's often like that when shipping stuff.

I'd recommend using registered post with a tracking number for customers overseas. It might be more expensive, but it's too much hassle to deal with international customers who claim that a product hasn't been received (whether true or untrue you're still at a loss if it can't be tracked).

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2011)

MadeToReply said:


> i was supposed to but i got lazy ill do it today


 
Shipped it today with express mail because your email said "you must have it by October 1st for a competition." what competition is on Monday, I hope your address is legit, nothing came up when I googled the street name on Google.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2011)

Nezhmetdinov said:


> You aren't responding at all. It doesn't seem to be as easy as you describe.


 
This is an unfair statement. To which emails have I not replied? You've only sent me one, of all time (on September 21) and I replied to it.
I replied to the posts on my wall.
I replied to the PMs.
I replied to the emails.

Yet I'm not responding at all?


----------



## pi.cubed (Sep 29, 2011)

I personally can't help feeling slightly suspicious about MadeToReply. His only posts on Speedsolving were on this thread, mostly about his problems with Kubaroo, though he never contacted Tim before that. He is attending an unknown competition on Monday, his package hasn't arrived twice and his street name doesn't show up on Google.
Weird.

Just saying.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 29, 2011)

Tim, while this place has your attention,
Black Zhanchi at worlds?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Tim, while this place has your attention,
> Black Zhanchi at worlds?


 
If my supplier stops holidaying in time 
Most likely I can get you one.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 29, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> He is attending an unknown competition on Monday


 
1st of October is a Saturday.

Not that that changes the fact that there's no competition on 1st of October.

I think he's referring to the meetup.


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Sep 29, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> This is an unfair statement. To which emails have I not replied? You've only sent me one, of all time (on September 21) and I replied to it.
> I replied to the posts on my wall.
> I replied to the PMs.
> I replied to the emails.
> ...



You asked me to email my receipt number. I emailed the PayPal receipt. This is the only email and I have no reply. I checked junk.
You did reply to PMs.
You replied to some posts on your wall until a little over a week ago. I have posted numerous times since then with no reply. These were the more serious ones as I sought an alternative.
I had no idea you would be willing to refund as an alternative to shipping. I'm happy to do that too.

I didn't say you never responded. I said you stopped responding. My description was accurate.

When was the most recent reship? I'm willing to give up on receiving them (no blame to you, I just know they never got to my hands). Refund is fine by me and a quick resolution.

Edit: I want to add that I also appreciate the frustration from your end. If you've shipped and reshipped etc, you've done a lot to try to help. At the same time I am frustrated for paying and not receiving. I hope this is fair.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 29, 2011)

aronpm said:


> 1st of October is a Saturday.
> 
> Not that that changes the fact that there's no competition on 1st of October.
> 
> I think he's referring to the meetup.


 

uhm, meetup happening October 1st in City
pg 49
second last post

..just to clarify


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 29, 2011)

how long is it gonna be?
Btw mah name is Richie  just thought you would need to know


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 29, 2011)

MadeToReply said:


> how long is it gonna be?
> Btw mah name is Richie  just thought you would need to know



i duno, whenever


----------



## Daryl (Sep 30, 2011)

MadeToReply said:


> how long is it gonna be?
> Btw mah name is Richie  just thought you would need to know



as long as you want to.. haha..

I can stay until quiet late..


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2011)

Nezhmetdinov said:


> You asked me to email my receipt number. I emailed the PayPal receipt. This is the only email and I have no reply. I checked junk.
> You did reply to PMs.
> You replied to some posts on your wall until a little over a week ago. I have posted numerous times since then with no reply. These were the more serious ones as I sought an alternative.
> I had no idea you would be willing to refund as an alternative to shipping. I'm happy to do that too.
> ...


 

That's because I specifically asked you, several times not to use that medium. I do not check my wall/notice notifications. If I'd responded in other mediums, why swap to my wall where I'd asked you not to contact me.
Sorry for the whole ordeal, money should be in your account soon. (I've sent it)


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 30, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> That's because I specifically asked you, several times not to use that medium. I do not check my wall/notice notifications. If I'd responded in other mediums, why swap to my wall where I'd asked you not to contact me.
> Sorry for the whole ordeal, money should be in your account soon. (I've sent it)


 
Tim uh, sorry for spamming you but, cann you get me a black zhanchi?


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Tim uh, sorry for spamming you but, cann you get me a black zhanchi?


 
Sure. 

AHHHH DEJA VU
(I literally feel like I've responded to you about this 10 times now, yet I can't find any of my responses)


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 30, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> AHHHH DEJA VU
> (I literally feel like I've responded to you about this 10 times now, yet I can't find any of my responses)


 
sorrryyy Tim


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> sorrryyy Tim


 
nono, thankyou for your money 
I just feel like this one request I've replied to a lot


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 30, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> nono, thankyou for your money
> I just feel like this one request I've replied to a lot


 

haha


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Oct 1, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> That's because I specifically asked you, several times not to use that medium. I do not check my wall/notice notifications. If I'd responded in other mediums, why swap to my wall where I'd asked you not to contact me.
> Sorry for the whole ordeal, money should be in your account soon. (I've sent it)


 
Sorry if that's how it appears to you. I waited a day or so for a reply to my email before returning to your wall where you were responding. Didn't feel I had much choice in the absence of a reply in my inbox.
If you replied to my email we've got problems with delivery there too and mail is clearly not working between us in any form.

Thanks for your efforts with reshipment and refund. I'll email you when it's in my account. I think we've had a massive failure to communicate.

In any case, can you please email me the date of transfer and a receipt so I can speak to my bank? I already lodged the complaint.


----------



## Dene (Oct 3, 2011)

chris w said:


> ah schools been abit hectic recently last weeks and final exams coming up, all that business :/ .
> Yeh I watched the Melbourne game, I can imagine the atmosphere at the stadium would have been ridiculous. But if they play like that it'll be a very close game. Yea, it's weird that we were talking about it, I don't think too many people saw the Warriors finishing as strongly as they have.


 
Aww well you win this time. The game was still amazing though! 82,000 fans, absolutely crazy! It was awesome yelling and cheering and getting really into it and trying to drown out the Manly supporters. And at least the Warriors fought hard all the way to the end, and didn't get embarrassed. I was also really glad that Johnson had a good game; he's looking really impressive for someone with such little experience!


----------



## TimMc (Oct 5, 2011)

Is anyone interested in participating in Australia's Got Talent 2011?

Tim.


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 5, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Is anyone interested in participating in Australia's Got Talent 2011?
> 
> Tim.


 
I had that idea... but I'm wayy too slow... FAZ DO IT!!


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 5, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Is anyone interested in participating in Australia's Got Talent 2011?
> 
> Tim.


 
What would the act be...? 
Just solving the cube wouldn't be that entertaining I think


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 5, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> I had that idea... but I'm wayy too slow... FAZ DO IT!!



We've been asked but not interested....Waste of time..Cubers are not a freak show


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 5, 2011)

fazdad said:


> We've been asked but not interested....Waste of time..Cubers are not a freak show


 
good point, Simon Westlund won his countries version of got Talent though (for cubing)... 

I think that anybody who has talent in "different" areas (i.e. not singing or dancing) are lablled freaks. Still Faz could win $250,000- waste of time?


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd say I'm willing but as said earlier, what act? lol


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 5, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> I'd say I'm willing but as said earlier, what act? lol


 
Different events... different puzzles, blindfolded, onehand... the whole lot


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 5, 2011)

Im not that quick. :S And Sydney + Melbourne people audition seperate?


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 5, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> Simon Westlund won his countries version of got Talent though (for cubing)...


 
What events did he do?
I would think that to win a national talent show you would have to do some really crazy stuff. Like multiple cubes underwater, OH BLD or that cube solve while juggling thing Ravi Fernando did.


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 5, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> What events did he do?
> I would think that to win a national talent show you would have to do some really crazy stuff. Like multiple cubes underwater, OH BLD or that cube solve while juggling thing Ravi Fernando did.


 
IDK I'll google it once I get the chance to.


----------



## Daryl (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmm.. I am a kind of interested.. what kind of act should be ? As it is said, solving cubing is not really attracted..

and other way, I am not Australian, can I participate ?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 6, 2011)

Daryl said:


> Hmm.. I am a kind of interested.. what kind of act should be ? As it is said, solving cubing is not really attracted..
> 
> and other way, I am not Australian, can I participate ?


 
Info is available here: http://au.tv.yahoo.com/australias-got-talent/

If you're interested, I could forward you an e-mail from an AGT person.

The would just be based around solving a couple of cubes. It's never been done before on AGT so nobody really knows what to expect.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 6, 2011)

You can compete. I am 99% sure there is no country bias.
I should totally juggle solve! I get them about half of the time now 
But it's not just the talent that wins it for you, personality/etc.


----------



## Daryl (Oct 6, 2011)

From the web..

To qualify for Australia's Got Talent you must be either an Australian citizen or have permanent residency in Australia. Proof may be required.

So I cannot compete..


----------



## Florian (Oct 6, 2011)

When i would win the talent night at my school i would maybe have the motivation to go, however i have not the right visa


----------



## Moops (Nov 9, 2011)

Is there any chance of a WCA comp in Sydney anytime soon?


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 9, 2011)

uhhh... theres been long talk (and ongoing still) about wanting a comp in sydney but no one has ever gotten a venue organised which is basically all we need


...sigh..


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 9, 2011)

i dont think theres alot of cubers in sydney


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 9, 2011)

MadeToReply said:


> i dont think theres alot of cubers in sydney



ok, im sure there would be enough for a sydney competition..

there's me
chris wilkinson
feliks would come
tim mc would come
dean maybe
william dinh
tim major, cameron stollery, zane carney are melbourne cubers who went to world championships
daryl is in uni at sydney
braden helmer, carson helmer, usa is their nationality and live in sydney
illiya afshari, met him when flying to world championships, he lives in sydney
madetoreply
moops
pi.cubed
clifford
toastman
nehzmetdinov
other melbourne cubers maybe
i also have school friends who cube

and... cubers from overseas might be interested in travelling to sydney to compete


----------



## Moops (Nov 9, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> uhhh... theres been long talk (and ongoing still) about wanting a comp in sydney but no one has ever gotten a venue organised which is basically all we need
> 
> 
> ...sigh..


 
That's a shame. I could easily organise a venue, it's pretty much a youth centre where I live (In Katoomba) but that's really inconvenient for everyone else to get to. Not sure if I can organise one in the CBD on a budget but I'll keep an eye on everything.


----------



## Moops (Nov 9, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> ok, im sure there would be enough for a sydney competition..
> 
> there's me
> chris wilkinson
> ...


 
Geez. Even without a comp that's still a good number for the ocasional meetup.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 9, 2011)

Moops said:


> That's a shame. I could easily organise a venue, it's pretty much a youth centre where I live (In Katoomba) but that's really inconvenient for everyone else to get to. Not sure if I can organise one in the CBD on a budget but I'll keep an eye on everything.


 
it'd be nice if you're able to organise one in the cbd


----------



## chris w (Nov 9, 2011)

yea i think the main problem is some serious disorganisation, also im lazy, but finally finished school, so i probs can go to some meet ups if people want to try have a meet up


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 9, 2011)

Moops said:


> Geez. Even without a comp that's still a good number for the ocasional meetup.



for the past two meetups ive been to (and sorta organised with ideas from others), the most no. of ppl who've gone are four lol


----------



## Moops (Nov 9, 2011)

Hahaha Disorganised AND Lazy. I am dissapoint.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 9, 2011)

chris w said:


> yea i think the main problem is some serious disorganisation, also im lazy, but finally finished school, so i probs can go to some meet ups if people want to try have a meet up


 
meetup before melbourne cube day?


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 9, 2011)

Moops said:


> Hahaha Disorganised AND Lazy. I am dissapoint.


 
he is/was in year twelve, school year that has the most exams


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 9, 2011)

So if someone were to do something, something could happen?


----------



## Moops (Nov 9, 2011)

MadeToReply said:


> So if someone were to do something, something could happen?



It's possible.


----------



## Dene (Nov 9, 2011)

What's wrong with a meetup of 4 people? Get them going more regularly! Sort out something! Work as a team and you'll have a competition in Sydney in no time. 

Also, seriously, how could you actually spell my name wrong? And yes I would definitely come unless I had some serious conflicting commitments.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 9, 2011)

sorry dene, i was quickly just coming up with people who would come
no more spelling your name wrong i promise


----------



## Moops (Nov 9, 2011)

Well it is clear that there are Sydney cubers and others like Dene who like a comp and more meetups. Once I finish up with uni in a couple of weeks I'll get to work on it and we'll make something happen!


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 9, 2011)

so you will make something happen somewhere and something is getting organized by someone , somewhere after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Moops (Nov 9, 2011)

MadeToReply said:


> so you will make something happen somewhere and something is getting organized by someone , somewhere after a couple of weeks.


 
Something like that.


----------



## kajitatsu (Nov 9, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> sorry dene, i was quickly just coming up with people who would come
> no more spelling your name wrong i promise


 
Hey Kirt I noticed on your youtube channel that you live in Penshurst, I'm pretty close to there


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 10, 2011)

kajitatsu said:


> Hey Kirt I noticed on your youtube channel that you live in Penshurst, I'm pretty close to there


 
that's cool lol


----------



## TimMc (Nov 15, 2011)

*Venue in Sydney?*

Could some cubers in Sydney please check out the locations listed below?

http://www.gpt.com.au/content.aspx?urlkey=retail

Please let me know if any are nearby or suitable.

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Tim, Did you get in touch with Nick from Ventura?


----------



## Dene (Nov 15, 2011)

Who wants a comp on the weekend of Easter next year, on Saturday the 7th?

Dene votes yes!


----------



## TimMc (Nov 15, 2011)

fazdad said:


> Hey Tim, Did you get in touch with Nick from Ventura?


 
I followed up via email but didn't receive a response.

I posted the link above to help with identifying a suitable shopping centre. If any locals are familiar with those places and would recommend them then we could ask The GPT Group for sponsorship...

Tim.


----------



## Damien Porter (Nov 15, 2011)

From what I see on that list the best option is Penrith Westfield AKA Penrith Plaza. Whilst it it would be perfect, Penrith is about 1 hour west of Sydney CBD.

The one in Wollongong would be great too, but it is hours out of the city.



TimMc said:


> Could some cubers in Sydney please check out the locations listed below?
> 
> http://www.gpt.com.au/content.aspx?urlkey=retail
> 
> ...


----------



## TimMc (Nov 15, 2011)

Damien Porter said:


> From what I see on that list the best option is Penrith Westfield


 
Yeah, I've been there a couple of times in another life.

It's a bit far via train....

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 15, 2011)

TimMc said:


> I followed up via email but didn't receive a response.
> 
> I posted the link above to help with identifying a suitable shopping centre. If any locals are familiar with those places and would recommend them then we could ask The GPT Group for sponsorship...
> 
> Tim.



OK, I'll follow this up on thursday when I have "meeting".


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 15, 2011)

Dene said:


> Who wants a comp on the weekend of Easter next year, on Saturday the 7th?
> 
> Dene votes yes!



We're planning on being in Sydney over Easter so I'd have to agree with you....


----------



## Dene (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome! Who else wants to come see the Warriors play in Sydney too?!

EDIT: OWAIT! Not easter weekend! I screwed up, the Warriors will be playing in Canberra that weekend. How about the weekend before? XD


----------



## TimMc (Nov 15, 2011)

Dene said:


> Awesome! Who else wants to come see the Warriors play in Sydney too?!
> 
> EDIT: OWAIT! Not easter weekend! I screwed up, the Warriors will be playing in Canberra that weekend. How about the weekend before? XD


 
Weekend after lol. But, venue first.

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 15, 2011)

[facebook]307746165919689[/facebook]

since i live in sydney i feel like posting this here.

first time for me embeding a facebook vid onto here, i dont know if it works for everyone.

for some reason when i watch it in full screen, i see the thumbnail pic on the top left. i dont know if that's just me though

edit:
just tested this on a different browser and found it needs you to log in to work ==


----------



## Dene (Nov 15, 2011)

The video is unavailable due to privacy settings. Probably only your friends can see it.


----------



## Florian (Nov 15, 2011)

probably as i can see it, but you don't


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 15, 2011)

Dene said:


> The video is unavailable due to privacy settings. Probably only your friends can see it.


 
yeah, tested it earlier and mentioned it in the post edit


----------



## Dene (Nov 15, 2011)

You said that someone needs to log in. That is very different to being a friend of yours on facebook.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 15, 2011)

Dene said:


> You said that someone needs to log in. That is very different to being a friend of yours on facebook.


 
uhm, thought that being my friend on facebook was already implied, sorry Dene
(..i do have the privacy of that video set to 'Friends of Friends' though)


----------



## TimMc (Nov 15, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> uhm, thought that being my friend on facebook was already implied, sorry Dene



He's not friends with Facebook... i.e. doesn't subscribe to sharing information with that company... >.>

What's the video? I have cookies disabled so the video wont play...

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 15, 2011)

my 10.90 avg at worlds


----------



## Moops (Nov 15, 2011)

Dene said:


> Who wants a comp on the weekend of Easter next year, on Saturday the 7th?
> 
> Dene votes yes!


 
Brendan also votes yes. 

And replying to Tim, the best option I see is Penrith Westfield. It's the easiest to get to by public transport for most in Sydney. I mean, it's an hour by train from the CBD but places like Carlingford and Wollongong can take longer depending on where we are.


----------



## Damien Porter (Nov 16, 2011)

Could we use another Westfield that is not part of the GPT group.

The one in the CBD would be great, if we wouldn't get sponsorship from Westfield itself, shops like Myer and David Jones would be big enough to host it and might be interested in sponsorship.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 16, 2011)

TimMc said:


> Could some cubers in Sydney please check out the locations listed below?
> 
> http://www.gpt.com.au/content.aspx?urlkey=retail
> 
> ...


 
A venue in the Sydney CBD is ideal however, if the GPT Group is willing to offer sponsorship, then count me as one who's willing to travel to Westfield Penrith or Carlingford Court or Rouse Hill Town Centre.


----------



## Dene (Nov 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind travelling a bit, I would want to spend some time in Sydney properly this time.


----------



## pappas (Nov 16, 2011)

Probably wont be going to any sydney comps, however this easter comp is a possibility as I think my families visiting my cousins over easter (they live in sydney).


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 17, 2011)

To every sydney cuber,
Go to Dene's thread 'Sydney Autumn 2012' now.


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2011)

Linky


----------



## clifford2704 (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone interested in a meetup on the 17th dec (saturday), day after school ends?


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 18, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> Anyone interested in a meetup on the 17th dec (saturday), day after school ends?


 
im in


----------



## Florian (Nov 18, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> Anyone interested in a meetup on the *17th dec (saturday), day after school ends*?


 
I'm so happy after reading that =)


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 18, 2011)

you're in syd florian?


----------



## Mal (Nov 18, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> Anyone interested in a meetup on the 17th dec (saturday), day after school ends?


 
Might possibly come.


----------



## chris w (Nov 18, 2011)

:/ i think i have work that day, as well as most other saturdays too


----------



## Florian (Nov 18, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> you're in syd florian?


 
No i'm finished next friday with school, that's why


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 18, 2011)

chris, sundays are the best option for you pretty much?


----------



## chris w (Nov 18, 2011)

as far as i know im not working sunday, but if saturday's best for others theres no point changing the date just for me. However theres still plenty of time to sort stuff out (i might be able to swap shifts with people etc).


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys, what do you think about a meetup in Penrith?
A cuber I met at Melbourne Cube Day named Bryson recommended having it there

(he lives close to Maitland, he does come to Sydney all the time though)


----------



## Moops (Nov 27, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Hey guys, what do you think about a meetup in Penrith?
> A cuber I met at Melbourne Cube Day named Bryson recommended having it there
> 
> (he lives close to Maitland, he does come to Sydney all the time though)


 
Penrith is good for me, I pass through there a lot. Depends when it is though. I'm going away for Christmas with family soon.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 27, 2011)

how about 17th December Saturday
the food court in Penrith Westfield

(I don't think I've ever been to Penrith lol)


----------



## Moops (Nov 27, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> how about 17th December Saturday
> the food court in Penrith Westfield
> 
> (I don't think I've ever been to Penrith lol)




Sounds good. Penrith isn't the best place to hang out in Sydney but the Westfield is big and I've seen a couple of stores that sell puzzles around there.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 27, 2011)

Moops said:


> Sounds good. Penrith isn't the best place to hang out in Sydney but the Westfield is big and I've seen a couple of stores that sell puzzles around there.


 
The food court is pretty busy. Last time I was there the lighting in the food court seemed bad for cubing.

There's probably still a Socrates on the second level near EB games (closest side to the train station).

I'd recommend finding some seats around the second level in the section further along (near Rebel Sport?).

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, second level for the plan then.
Bryson said he'd ask his mum if he can go on the 17th of Dec


----------



## Cube Equation (Nov 28, 2011)

> There's probably still a Socrates on the second level near EB games (closest side to the train station).


It should still be there. But the shop doesn't sell that many puzzles (most, if not all, are Rubik's products).


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 30, 2011)

what time is the meet up going to be? in the food court or what?


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 3, 2011)

*Dec 17th 2011 Meetup*

*Where*
Penrith Mall, Gloria Jeans
*When*
December 17th 2011, (I'll be coming at 1p.m.)
*Who*
Me
Bryson
Moops
..anyone else interested, just comment
*What*
Cube, eat, talk, race


----------



## TimMc (Dec 4, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> *Where*
> Penrith Mall, Level 2 near Rebel Sport



I've no idea if there's suitable tables and chairs there. There should be Gloria Jeans on that level a few stores down out in the open though.

You might be standing around waiting at Rebel Sport for people to show up...

Tim.


----------



## Mal (Dec 4, 2011)

You mean Penrith Plaza? I might come.


----------



## clifford2704 (Dec 5, 2011)

I've never been to Penrith either, it's going to take like 2 hours to get there. I'll see if I can come


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 7, 2011)

might be a bit late. or i might not make it because i we might not have a car but ill try my hardest so my sister wont becoming


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 11, 2011)

so, change location to Gloria Jeans?


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 11, 2011)

i might be able to go but i have no idea where penrith is plus its on a saturday so a HIGH chance i cant go


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 12, 2011)

yer for sure kirt defintly coming now and 2 other of my friends might be coming what cubes should i bring 2x2-6x6?


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 13, 2011)

bryson azzopard said:


> yer for sure kirt defintly coming now and 2 other of my friends might be coming what cubes should i bring 2x2-6x6?


 
bring anything lol


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey.
@Kirt cuz he's organizing:
My Mum has agreed to let me go to a meetup sometime, But I can't come as far as Penrith. It's too long/far by public transport, and I don't think anyone will be willing to drive me. Just wondering if it could be held at a place more central to all of us?
If Penrith is very convenient for everyone else, then just keep it there and ignore this. 
Thanks.


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 14, 2011)

its two hours away from me so yeah... previous meetups ive been to were the ones at hurstville and cbd, really close to me


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 14, 2011)

its like 2 and a half hours for me ill be there between 12-1 it will me and 1 or 2 other friends might come


----------



## Dene (Dec 14, 2011)

bryson azzopard said:


> its like 2 and a half hours for me ill be there between 12-1 it will me and 1 or 2 other friends might come


 
Now that's the sort of dedication we need to see from Sydney cubers! Show more of that and we might actually make a competition for you guys.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 16, 2011)

i cant go now mum is sick. we will have to another one before the holidays end so sorry


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn, hope she gets better soon Bryson.

So now...
Me - Yes
Mal - Maybe
Bryson - No
MadeToReply - Likely Not
Clifford - Maybe
Moops - i remember said yes but hasnt posted in a while


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 16, 2011)

same my friend jimmy said he might ago the other day when i spoke to him


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 16, 2011)

bryson azzopard said:


> same my friend jimmy said he might ago the other day when i spoke to him


 
alright, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Moops (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been held up this morning so I won't be getting there till 1:30. Still coming though.

*edit* Public transport fail. Can't really make it at all >_>


----------



## Cube Equation (Dec 17, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> But I can't come as far as Penrith. It's too long/far by public transport, and I don't think anyone will be willing to drive me. Just wondering if it could be held at a place more central to all of us?


I actually agree with this. Do many cubers actually live near Penrith or not? Otherwise I think it's a bit too far from the CBD.


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 17, 2011)

I planned out the meetup mainly since Bryson wanted it.

I prefer CBD area and (since I've been on the forums) have been to a meetup in the City and at Hurstville.

*Basically what happened during this "meetup":*
Drove there, i think it took an hour (i fell asleep)
Arrived at Gloria Jeans around 12:40pm
No one was there, went to eat with my family who came with me.
Returned to Gloria Jeans at 1pm, sat there for an hour, no one arrived
Left the building to go to a hobby shop I had seen while driving the Penrith Plaza
Found a Black Felik's Pillow and bought it =D
Now at family friend's house

*Comments*
Penrith looks like a nice place to have a competition (talking about the area where there's the fountain thing and the natural sunlight comes in)
Food court is dim and I didn't like it for cubing
I wish someone came (had doubts since the only one I was left hopeful to go was Moops who hadn't posted in a while)


----------



## clifford2704 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry couldn't make it, my dad said penrith was too far and it would take me more than 2 hrs to get there and he had other plans for the day =/

I also prefer cbd area as it isn't too far away


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 19, 2011)

so are going to have another meet up in the start of janaury?


----------



## Mal (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah the food court light is dim. And from my place to penrith is only 30 mins.


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 19, 2011)

thinking back, penrith feels so long away
i dunno if im bothered to go just for a meetup

:|


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey. I'll post this here just in case someone needs a few new cubes and would like to buy them in Sydney.
Today I went to HobbyCo in the QVB to get some diff oil. When I was there I also found Meffert's pyraminxes, Jing's pyraminxes, Meffert's gear cubes and V-Cube 5s.
I already had a gear cube which I bought for $20 from some random book store here, but I bought a pyraminx for $19.95, a Jing's pyraminx for $19.95 and a V-Cube 5 for $35.95.
There was one white V-Cube 5 left, and a few of the others left.
The diff oil was 50,000cps and 2 oz (around 56cc or 59cc - I'm not sure whether it's UK or US ounces) for $13.50.


----------



## Naillig (Dec 20, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> Hey. I'll post this here just in case someone needs a few new cubes and would like to buy them in Sydney.
> Today I went to HobbyCo in the QVB to get some diff oil. When I was there I also found Meffert's pyraminxes, Jing's pyraminxes, Meffert's gear cubes and V-Cube 5s.
> I already had a gear cube which I bought for $20 from some random book store here, but I bought a pyraminx for $19.95, a Jing's pyraminx for $19.95 and a V-Cube 5 for $35.95.
> There was one white V-Cube 5 left, and a few of the others left.
> The diff oil was 50,000cps and 2 oz (around 56cc or 59cc - I'm not sure whether it's UK or US ounces) for $13.50.



Which level was the HobbyCo on? Thanks..


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 20, 2011)

Naillig said:


> Which level was the HobbyCo on? Thanks..


 
It's on the top level, at the very end (Shop number 50). According to the HobbyCo website, it is at the southern end of the building, the end closest to town hall station.
The puzzles are on the shelves to your right when you enter through that entrance. 
There is a staircase inside the store which leads to the upper level of the shop. Up there is the diff oil, which is located with the RC car accessories. You have to ask at the desk on that upper level for the diff oil, as it is in a locked in a glass cupboard thing.
The diff oil I bought was this.

*edit:* I just found out from the website that they also have V-Cube 7 for $49.95, but it needs to be pre-ordered.


----------



## Naillig (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the thorough information.. When I go to the city, I'll check it out... How's the diff oil?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 20, 2011)

come on kirt on 7th i can come no matter what. i might be able to come to the place closer to you because my dad is going to take me what are the places again ill check with him


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 21, 2011)

ill ask parents bout 7th


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 21, 2011)

Naillig said:


> Thanks for the thorough information.. When I go to the city, I'll check it out... How's the diff oil?


 

I can't use it yet because it's a christmas present. I'll tell you when I lube my new cubes that are coming in the next few days (unless you've bought it by then, of course).


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 21, 2011)

bryson azzopard said:


> come on kirt on 7th i can come no matter what. i might be able to come to the place closer to you


 
are you able for CBD?


----------



## Mal (Dec 21, 2011)

I am going to penrith tommorrow and I will look for suitable places for a meetup.


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 21, 2011)

Mal said:


> I am going to penrith tommorrow and I will look for suitable places for a meetup.


 
I already went to Penrith. The Gloria Jeans in Penrith Plaza is nice but driving all the way there feels to far away.
I'm seriously only bothered to go back for a comp.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 21, 2011)

i should be


----------



## Mal (Dec 21, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> I already went to Penrith. The Gloria Jeans in Penrith Plaza is nice but driving all the way there feels to far away.
> I'm seriously only bothered to go back for a comp.


 
Well we don't have to have meet ups all the time.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 22, 2011)

like once a month sounds good any less its to short and the money for fuel and stuff so a month sounds good


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 1, 2012)

alright guys, heres the plan
*Where*
Food court under Myer, Corner Pitt St Mall and Market St Sydney
*When*
Saturday, 7th of January
1pm is when I'll be there

PM me your number so you can call me or i can call you
(phone got lost so those of you who gave me your number, i need it again)


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2012)

I found a nice place at Penrith Plaza that has good lighting. Outside the place called Mexicano. There's about 10 chairs and 3 tables all joined, so if we had a big meet up we can sit there.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 4, 2012)

me and 2 other of my friends maybe my sister are coming to the meet up


----------



## chris w (Jan 6, 2012)

Unfortunately I have work starting at 10am so it's very unlikely that I'll come. One day I'll get to a meet-up, hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 8, 2012)

ok if kirt you can tell me were you parked for the CBD thats were all the meet ups should be unless otherwise


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 8, 2012)

we got ours at Wilson Parking on Sussex St. near Darling Harbour


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 8, 2012)

ok we park like 2 blockes away in some wilson parking it was $80 for 3+ hours ill know for next time thank you


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 10, 2012)

so are we going to have montly meet ups at CBDand/or penrith


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 16, 2012)

anyone for a meet-up on the 4th or the 11th of february at 12 to start organizing the competetion in april like events, venue, etc


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 16, 2012)

i wont be available on the fourth.
the eleventh is a possibility


----------



## Daryl (Jan 16, 2012)

haven't got back to Sydney at that dates.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 17, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> i wont be available on the fourth.
> the eleventh is a possibility



whatever is the best for everyone


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 17, 2012)

I could go on any of those dates but i dont know specifically where to go.
I was reading the last few posts and i am officially confused


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 17, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> I could go on any of those dates but i dont know specifically where to go.
> I was reading the last few posts and i am officially confused


 
bryson brought up some dates. there is no plan for the place of the next meetup.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 17, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> bryson brought up some dates. there is no plan for the place of the next meetup.


 
CBD again. penrith or CBD is good for me but everyone else likes CBD which is still good so we should have meet-ups there then


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 29, 2012)

so who is coming to the meet up on the 11th?


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 3, 2012)

i'll probably go


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 7, 2012)

i cant make it to the meet-up anymore ive got bowling championships on :/


----------



## ExoVampire (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn... It always has to be too far away. Living in Denmark is a pain in the b***! 
Hope you guys have a great time though (-:


----------



## Daryl (Feb 21, 2012)

BUMP !

is there any meet up going ? I will be back in sydney soon !


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 21, 2012)

nothing planned now, i didnt go on the 11th coz no one seemed to say theyll attend

um.. what dates does anyone have in mind
daryl, wen will u come back?
(melbourne summer this sunday, im not here this friday and weekend)


----------



## Daryl (Feb 23, 2012)

Come back yesterday, but yeah I'm not going to Melbourne (too tired..)

hmm 11th is fine for me.. but yeah if we can, pick the date that mostly can attend.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 24, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> nothing planned now, i didnt go on the 11th coz no one seemed to say theyll attend
> 
> um.. what dates does anyone have in mind
> daryl, wen will u come back?
> (melbourne summer this sunday, im not here this friday and weekend)



im busy for the next 2 weekend but im free on 18 or 19 but the week after that im busy to


----------



## andojay (Feb 27, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> im busy for the next 2 weekend but im free on 18 or 19 but the week after that im busy to


 
did you mean the 17 and 18? since 19th is a Monday .. .. of March


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 27, 2012)

I might go to an upcoming one. Mayyyybe.

mayyyyyyyyyyybe


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 27, 2012)

*18th of March Meetup*

*Where*
Food court under Myer, Corner Pitt St Mall and Market St Sydney
*When*
Sunday, 18th of March
*Who*
Me
Bryson
Daryl
pkvk?
madetoreply

PM me your number (if I don't already have it) so you can call me or i can call you


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmm. Thinking of going, not sure if I should.

EDIT: Actually, yes I will. Don't have a mobile, though, so that might prove difficult.

Have we got any specific times?


----------



## pkvk9122 (Feb 28, 2012)

hi!

can i come along too?? id love to! 

Ill have to ask my parents tomorrow, they're probably sleeping by now, so yea...

thanks

pkvk9122


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 28, 2012)

Go on. Should be interesting!


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, yeah. All Cubers just come along 

Edit: I think I'll come at 1pm


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ummm, do we have a specific time when we meet up? My dad is asking.... =\

pkvk9122


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 1, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> Ummm, do we have a specific time when we meet up? My dad is asking.... =\
> 
> pkvk9122


 
ill be there at 1pm, hope u come


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 1, 2012)

=\ okay, ill ask my dad 

pkvk9122


----------



## Daryl (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll come for gathering !

Gonna be there around 12 pm..


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 4, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> ill be there at 1pm, hope u come



ill let dad know kirt and jimmy should come unless he has something on and ill be there between 11-12


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 4, 2012)

Okay, since Daryl and Bryson are gonna be there at 12, I'll come around that time too then.

@megaminxwin
An obvious way of finding each other is if you see a bunch of cubes on a table lol.

@pkvk
Are you alright to go?


----------



## thatkid (Mar 4, 2012)

i wish i could go
im only allowed to go out during holidays


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 4, 2012)

thatkid said:


> i wish i could go
> im only allowed to go out during holidays


 
damn :/


----------



## Daryl (Mar 4, 2012)

thatkid said:


> i wish i could go
> im only allowed to go out during holidays


 
Sunday is holiday  you can come !


anyway, are we also going to talk about the competition that will be held in Sydney ? (Sydney Autumn)


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 5, 2012)

Daryl said:


> are we also going to talk about the competition that will be held in Sydney ? (Sydney Autumn)


 
well, yeah. i don't see why not lol


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 5, 2012)

Craaaaaaaap, can't come, I'll be at Lismore then. I'LL BE AT THE NEXT MEETUP PROMISE. OR IF THE COMPS GOING AHEAD, I _WILL_ BE THERE.

Okay, stop with the shouting.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 5, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> Craaaaaaaap, can't come, I'll be at Lismore then. I'LL BE AT THE NEXT MEETUP PROMISE. OR IF THE COMPS GOING AHEAD, I _WILL_ BE THERE.
> 
> Okay, stop with the shouting.


 
alright, next time then


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 7, 2012)

If it was on a saturday i could come but if its sunday can do it. If there will be a comp i will be there or the next meetup hopefully on saturday


----------



## thatkid (Mar 7, 2012)

lol turns out i might be able to come coz its 3 days after my maths test


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 7, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> If it was on a saturday i could come but if its sunday can do it. If there will be a comp i will be there or the next meetup hopefully on saturday


 
i dont quite understand


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 9, 2012)

Nevermind.. i can come i think around 1 or 2 ish


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 12, 2012)

im coming but not jimmy his busy and ill be there around 11-12 until like 3-4


----------



## thatkid (Mar 15, 2012)

cant go soz


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 19, 2012)

List your name down if you're CERTAIN you're able to go for a Penrith meetup.
I don't wish to go again if no one will turn up like before.




list:
Bryson, who else?


----------



## Daryl (Mar 20, 2012)

when the penrith meet up ?


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 20, 2012)

It'll be on a sunday, idk when but I'm asking who would go


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll ask mum when she gets home. Chances are, it'll probably be yes since she's nice like that, but we'll see.


----------



## thatkid (Mar 20, 2012)

anyone want to come to chatswood sometime during holidays?


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm certain if its on a sunday
AND my lingyun has a broken edge but it is still useful but i cant buy a new cube


----------



## Daryl (Mar 20, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> It'll be on a sunday, idk when but I'm asking who would go



it depends on the date. If I'm free I willing to go there..


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 21, 2012)

FUARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

i totally forgot about this omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
FMLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

D: dammit, sorry guyz... I was busy with assessments and stuff.... really sorry.......
Hope i didnt miss out on much... thought it was like the 28 march not the 18th so didnt check again.........
sorryryyyyyyy

pkvk9122


----------



## pi.cubed (Mar 21, 2012)

I can come to a meetup during the holidays. I don't have many cubes though, don't know if that would affect anything. I'm 14 btw. 
Also btw, Chatswood (suggested by thatkid) is way more convenient for me personally than Penrith. Chatswood is just an easy train trip but Penrith is 3 different trains and takes heaps longer.

edit: how old are you guys?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 21, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> FUARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> i totally forgot about this omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> FMLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> ...


 
Best reaction ever, can I just say.

As for me going: It depends on how the weather is on Saturday. (i'll explain later)


----------



## pkvk9122 (Mar 22, 2012)

sorry, im a little confused... is the next meetup this sunday at penrith? thats a little far for me... =\ but if its going ahead I might come... just a little confused...

pkvk9122


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 22, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> sorry, im a little confused... is the next meetup this sunday at penrith? thats a little far for me... =\ but if its going ahead I might come... just a little confused...
> 
> pkvk9122



i think its going to be a suturday soon i dont know when but?
im going jimmy will probaly come with me and the person that taught me might come as well i always post for them because the not on the forum yet.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.speedcubing.com.au/SydneyAutumn2012/

@everyone

go there and register


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 24, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> http://www.speedcubing.com.au/SydneyAutumn2012/
> 
> @everyone
> 
> go there and register


 
Already done.

As for the meetup: The weather was good today, so I might be able to come, but considering it's in Penrith might hurt my chances. I'll ask tonight.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 24, 2012)

@megaminxwin

when is the meet up ?
I guess it is still not decided yet..


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 24, 2012)

I have no idea. Ask Kirt when he comes back on.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 24, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> sorry, im a little confused... is the next meetup this sunday at penrith? thats a little far for me... =\ but if its going ahead I might come... just a little confused...
> 
> pkvk9122


 
*THERE IS NO DATE FOR NEXT MEETUP*

So dont go to penrith this sunday.

I'm just asking who would be willing to travel that far.



pi.cubed said:


> how old are you guys?


 
14

Edit:


Daryl said:


> when is the meet up ?
> I guess it is still not decided yet..



*Next Meetup*
*When*
April 15, Sunday
*Where*
Sydney CBD or Penrith Plaza
Post your preference


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 24, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> *Next Meetup*
> *When*
> April 15, Sunday
> *Where*
> ...


 
Definitely Sydney CBD. I should be able to make it, but I'll ask tomorrow, so don't put me down as going just yet.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 24, 2012)

vote for Sydney CBD !

I am definitely come


----------



## aznboii124 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sydney CBD, btw Kirt this is william(aziancuber). Didn't know I had an account for this forum till now, weird name and password.. lol


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 24, 2012)

aznboii124 said:


> Sydney CBD, btw Kirt this is william(aziancuber). Didn't know I had an account for this forum till now, weird name and password.. lol


 
lol, nice seeing you here


----------



## pi.cubed (Mar 25, 2012)

Definitely CBD over Penrith. What time?


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 25, 2012)

obviously cbd but where?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 25, 2012)

okay then im out voted i think im free that sunday so ill come ill post tommorow about jimmy if he is coming or not i guess the same place as last time ill be there around 11:30-12


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 25, 2012)

*Where*
Food court under Myer, Corner Pitt St Mall and Market St Sydney
Preferably around center of the food court, close to Oporto, row with plenty of seats
*When*
Sunday, April 15
I will be there at around 12


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 25, 2012)

Alrighty then. Now to go ask.

thxfordainfololz


----------



## Damien Porter (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd come along to that. Haven't had the chance to before. Be good to get a chance to practise with everyone before my first comp.


----------



## Florian (Mar 26, 2012)

Gonna be in Sydney 1st-4th May


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 26, 2012)

Florian said:


> Gonna be in Sydney 1st-4th May


 
those aren't weekends :/


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 6, 2012)

I can be there but not until 1. How long will you guys be there for?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 6, 2012)

pi.cubed said:


> I can be there but not until 1. How long will you guys be there for?


 
I'll be there from 12 until... last person who leaves.
Meetups usually do end at 4pm


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 6, 2012)

ok. 4pm sounds good so I'll be there at 1, maybe a bit before.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah that's great


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 6, 2012)

How many people are coming?

Damien Porter and I are the only ones who have replied with definite responses.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 6, 2012)

me, my sister and my friend jimmy are going and maybe another friend to yet


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 7, 2012)

Im going to be there


----------



## Damien Porter (Apr 7, 2012)

I have been called into work and won't be able to make, they needed extra staff at the Easter show so I can't make it. Hope to see you all at the comp.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm going


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 8, 2012)

Damien Porter said:


> I have been called into work and won't be able to make, they needed extra staff at the Easter show so I can't make it. Hope to see you all at the comp.


 
keeewwwwlll you work at Easter Show


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 9, 2012)

okay i know we havent even had the comp yet but Tim MC is letting me organise a competetion local in newcastle and andrea said we should be able to borrow the timers and displays it should be in July the 14th or 21st depends when we can get it but nothing is 100% sure of happening yet. I want to have it at newcastle uni if i can get it i want to get the venue early because you's all seen the trouble we had getting a venue for this comp. the event will decide at the meet-up on the 15th but it will be more than likely 2x2,3x3,4x4,OH,Pyra,magic,master magic maybe 3x3 blind sounds good? will sort alot of the things out about the comp at the meet-up.


----------



## Doudou (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey guys!

I hope you are doing well. 
I am in Sydney right now and until the comp' next weekend. 
Can I have a quick summary on when and where is the next meetup in Sydney ?
I am happy to join.

Cheers!
Edouard


----------



## Damien Porter (Apr 11, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> okay i know we havent even had the comp yet but Tim MC is letting me organise a competetion local in newcastle and andrea said we should be able to borrow the timers and displays it should be in July the 14th or 21st depends when we can get it but nothing is 100% sure of happening yet. I want to have it at newcastle uni if i can get it i want to get the venue early because you's all seen the trouble we had getting a venue for this comp. the event will decide at the meet-up on the 15th but it will be more than likely 2x2,3x3,4x4,OH,Pyra,magic,master magic maybe 3x3 blind sounds good? will sort alot of the things out about the comp at the meet-up.



Definatly need blind


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 11, 2012)

Doudou said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I hope you are doing well.
> I am in Sydney right now and until the comp' next weekend.
> ...


 
i posted earlier in the thread, april 15, city, myer foodcourt


----------



## Daryl (Apr 12, 2012)

Definitely blind.. and I prefer 21st July.

if it's on 14th, probably i won't make it


----------



## bryson azzopard (Apr 13, 2012)

ill make the thread soon hopefully and i want blind too but it depends on how long we get the venue for and ill see about the dates soon will organise some stuff on sunday cant wait to meet-up again


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey guys,
something has come up and I will probably miss the meetup. I might be there, but probably not.
Just so you know that there will be one less person there.


----------



## thatkid (Apr 25, 2012)

BUMP

thought we could post stuff here instead of the sydney autumn thread
anyway 2 things

pvkv I have an extra magic string I think belongs to you
also
updates on newcastle comp?


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 25, 2012)

How was the meetup?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 25, 2012)

@pi cubed, it was good

@thatkid, I've heard nothing yet from Bryson


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 26, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> @pi cubed, it was good


Any footage?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 26, 2012)

pi.cubed said:


> Any footage?


 
no, sorry, i dont think theres anything interesting to film


----------



## Naillig (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for me to post this, but.

Are there any cube stores in Australia? Physical or online?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 26, 2012)

Naillig said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place for me to post this, but.
> 
> Are there any cube stores in Australia? Physical or online?


 
Pretty sure Tim Major quit
I think Andy is off the cubing scene for a while

Nothing in Australia for what I assume you are looking for (Dayans, Shengshous)
Rubik's Brands you can find at Target, Kmart, Toys R Us
Rubik's 4x4, Rubik's 5x5, Mefferts puzzles can sometimes be found in hobby stores


----------



## Naillig (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh, I only knew of Tim Major's store. But I was just checking, better to buy stuff from here in Australia, rather than overseas in my opinion.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 26, 2012)

Naillig said:


> Oh, I only knew of Tim Major's store. But I was just checking, better to buy stuff from here in Australia, rather than overseas in my opinion.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


 
Yeah.. local buying is good. Sadly there isn't much option.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 28, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Yeah.. local buying is good. Sadly there isn't much option.


 
I'd recommend checking local stores. You might be surprised with what they stock...

Tim.


----------



## YddEd (Apr 29, 2012)

Can U sell me cubes? I don't know what cubes to get. Oh well I thought it would be this year..


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 29, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Pretty sure Tim Major quit
> I think Andy is off the cubing scene for a while
> 
> Nothing in Australia for what I assume you are looking for (Dayans, Shengshous)
> ...


 
just the shop or cubing completely?


----------



## Naillig (Apr 29, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> just the shop or cubing completely?




I'm pretty sure just the shop. The shop closed a couple of months back, but his WCA profile shows that the latest comp he entered was Melbourne Summer.


----------



## MadeToReply (Apr 29, 2012)

I think that Petey is opening his shop today, heres the web site http://cubewarehouse.webs.com/ and its australian based.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 29, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> I think that Petey is opening his shop today, heres the web site http://cubewarehouse.webs.com/ and its australian based.


 
interesting, I never saw an announcement for that


----------



## ottozing (Apr 29, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> I think that Petey is opening his shop today, heres the web site http://cubewarehouse.webs.com/ and its australian based.


 
looks cool. i might buy a few cubes from there in the near future.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Apr 29, 2012)

thatkid said:


> BUMP
> 
> thought we could post stuff here instead of the sydney autumn thread
> anyway 2 things
> ...


 
oh hi! i didn't really realise lol, just grabbed a spare one off the shelf, ill be at the Newcastle comp if u wanna return it 

pkvk9122


----------



## Florian (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm in Sydney tomorror until Friday with the Internationals from my school, would be funny if I actually randomly see someone of you guys


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 30, 2012)

Florian said:


> I'm in Sydney tomorror until Friday with the Internationals from my school, would be funny if I actually randomly see someone of you guys


 
Where abouts will you be? (suburb)


----------



## Florian (Apr 30, 2012)

For tomorror we are doing some side seeing at around lunchtime and than we are staying over in Narrabeen. 
Alot of sideseeing on Wednesday and staying over at the same place
Thursday it's going to blue mountains park, stayng over at the same place.
Friday back to Melbourne


----------



## YddEd (Apr 30, 2012)

Feliks is actually going this year too?



kirtpro said:


> Where abouts will you be? (suburb)


 I live in Ryde


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 30, 2012)

Florian said:


> For tomorror we are doing some side seeing at around lunchtime and than we are staying over in Narrabeen.
> Alot of sideseeing on Wednesday and staying over at the same place
> Thursday it's going to blue mountains park, stayng over at the same place.
> Friday back to Melbourne


 
cool, have fun _sight_seeing and enjoy your stay 



YddEd said:


> Feliks is actually going this year too?


 
uhh?????


----------



## bryson azzopard (May 8, 2012)

sorry ive been un-active but there newscastle comp is still going to be on the 14th and 21st i cant remember which one but its book i think but dad has it down but im at mums so ill let yous know next week when im there. i think we got the venue cheaper then the last sydney comp. also im pretty sure we have the venue for longer too so we should have more events hopefully and hopefully none will be cant.


----------



## bryson azzopard (May 8, 2012)

anyone want to meet-up on the 19th or 20th maybe? same place as usual


----------



## kirtpro (May 8, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> anyone want to meet-up on the 19th or 20th maybe? same place as usual


 
I'm pretty busy with school, and I don't know if I have plans on those days


----------



## Daryl (May 9, 2012)

I can go 20th I think, but not really sure..


----------



## pkvk9122 (May 9, 2012)

i can go on 20th too.. but not absolutely sure either xD

pkvk9122


----------



## MadeToReply (May 10, 2012)

I could go on the 20th


----------



## bryson azzopard (May 10, 2012)

the 20th should be good but i dont want to go 2 hours away and no one turn up and the newcastle comp is on the 21st


----------



## kirtpro (May 10, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> the 20th should be good but i dont want to go 2 hours away and no one turn up and the newcastle comp is on the 21st


 
wth, newcastle isn't on the 21st o.0


----------



## PeteyKaralis (May 10, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> I think that Petey is opening his shop today, heres the web site http://cubewarehouse.webs.com/ and its australian based.


 
Yeah since Tim shut his shop, i am planning to provide an alternative to expensive overseas shops. My store is currently open, but i haven't started a thread about it yet as I want make it as good as I can before i start advertising.


----------



## clifford2704 (May 10, 2012)

14th or 21st of may? or june or what?


----------



## Daryl (May 11, 2012)

wait.. Newcastle is 21st July isn't it ?


----------



## MadeToReply (May 11, 2012)

I think that were meeting on the May 20th to discuss about the newcastle comp on July 21st


----------



## Daryl (May 15, 2012)

BUMP ! any update for meet up 20th which is this Sunday ?
I can go


----------



## MadeToReply (May 15, 2012)

yep this sunday same place as usual


----------



## bryson azzopard (May 15, 2012)

i should be coming unless something comes up but i should be there and its on the 21st


----------



## kirtpro (May 15, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> i should be coming unless something comes up but i should be there and its on the 21st


 
what month did you book the place


----------



## bryson azzopard (May 17, 2012)

tim did that i dont know usual have to ask him


----------



## pkvk9122 (May 17, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> yep this sunday same place as usual


 
Wheres the 'usual' place????????????????????????
and this sunday? have to ask my parents...

pkvk9122


----------



## kirtpro (May 17, 2012)

@pkvk
Corner Market St and Pitt St
Myer Food court in the city

I'm not sure if I'll be going


----------



## MadeToReply (May 17, 2012)

Hey victor, are you gonna sell any 3x3?


----------



## Damien Porter (May 19, 2012)

What time are people gonna be there tomorrow?


----------



## bryson azzopard (May 19, 2012)

i cant come sorry everyone


----------



## kirtpro (May 20, 2012)

not going, sick/feel like being home


----------



## MadeToReply (May 20, 2012)

grandpa is sick, cant go


----------



## Daryl (May 20, 2012)

are we gonna meet up or not ?


----------



## kirtpro (May 20, 2012)

Daryl said:


> are we gonna meet up or not ?


 
wasnt my idea to go.
it looks like the only people you can hope to see there is pkvk and Damien
up to you Daryl if you still wanna try


----------



## jblake17 (May 22, 2012)

Hey everyone! I live in Sydney, but I'm moving to Singapore at the end of this school term.  I was just wondering if any of you guys know any cubers in Singapore, or if there is a good speedcubing community over there. I'm going to miss Australia so much!


----------



## jblake17 (May 22, 2012)

hey everyone. I live in Sydney, but I'm moving to Singapore at the end of this school term. I only recently started cubing seriously, and haven't really met any Sydney cubers. I was just wondering if any of you guys know any cubers in Singapore, or if there is a good speedcubing community over there. I'm going to miss Australia so much!


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 22, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> hey everyone. I live in Sydney, but I'm moving to Singapore at the end of this school term. I only recently started cubing seriously, and haven't really met any Sydney cubers. I was just wondering if any of you guys know any cubers in Singapore, or if there is a good speedcubing community over there. I'm going to miss Australia so much!


 
From a quick WCA search there are 81 speed cubers who have completed 3x3 as an event in singapore (we have 100)


----------



## jblake17 (May 22, 2012)

Cool thanks. Yeah Australia has a really good cubing community built up. I'm going to miss it.


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 22, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> Cool thanks. Yeah Australia has a really good cubing community built up. I'm going to miss it.


 
not really singapore only have 5.8 million people that's pretty good. We have around 21 million.

Edit: they have about 2-3 comps per year. (What i've seen for the best cuber in singapore) (going by single)


----------



## jblake17 (May 22, 2012)

That's true. How many of you guys are going to be at the Asian champs in HK in October? I might be able to make it and would love to see some of you there.


----------



## Damien Porter (May 25, 2012)

Does anyone know any info about the Newcastle comp. It doesn't seam very official yet.


----------



## rubiksarlen (May 25, 2012)

jblake17 said:


> hey everyone. I live in Sydney, but I'm moving to Singapore at the end of this school term. I only recently started cubing seriously, and haven't really met any Sydney cubers. I was just wondering if any of you guys know any cubers in Singapore, or if there is a good speedcubing community over there. I'm going to miss Australia so much!


 
Nice!  I live in Malaysia (which is just neighbouring countries with Singapore), and from my experience, not many competitions are held in Singapore (so far since 2009 there's only been 1 per year actually ), so, many Singaporean cubers would cross over to Malaysia to compete. Normally there are about 3-5 competitions held per year in Malaysia, so hope to see you at one if you can make it!


----------



## bryson azzopard (May 26, 2012)

Damien Porter said:


> Does anyone know any info about the Newcastle comp. It doesn't seam very official yet.


 
yeah its going to happen we havent got a venue yet but its should be on the 21st of july events should be 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, magic, master magic, Blindfolded, pyraminx and the maybe event as megaminx and 5x5. megaminx just for fun because it only happens at australian nats so i though it would fun for sydney people that arent going to nats and 5x5 because we didnt have it at the last sydney comp and some people might want to compete in it.


----------



## PeteyKaralis (May 26, 2012)

yay! sounds awesome


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> copostitiong = competition?
> firends = friends?
> = .?


Haha Tim, you coming to the Melbourne comp in a few weeks?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jul 2, 2012)

okay so bad news, tim rang the uni and had no answer trying to book the venue and now because its les than a month away the comp will not be expected my the wca. so will have to have it at a later date this year and it probably will be moved to sound so its easy to get a venue because we have the sydney cubing group.

but when me and kirt were in melbourne we decide we should have a meet-up in the holidays so next week some day throughtout the week. what days are good for everyone?


----------



## Daryl (Jul 5, 2012)

Tuesday is good for me, cannot do in the other day on that week because I will be travelling..


----------



## YddEd (Jul 5, 2012)

Is this a meetup in Sydney? I would prefer Sunday cause I'm little and can't go out to the city alone...



bryson azzopard said:


> yeah its going to happen we havent got a venue yet but its should be on the 21st of july events should be 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, magic, master magic, Blindfolded, pyraminx and the maybe event as megaminx and 5x5. megaminx just for fun because it only happens at australian nats so i though it would fun for sydney people that arent going to nats and 5x5 because we didnt have it at the last sydney comp and some people might want to compete in it.


21 of July!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?






jblake17 said:


> That's true. How many of you guys are going to be at the Asian champs in HK in October? I might be able to make it and would love to see some of you there.


Ill be there.


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm ok to meetup whenever.

@YddEd
The attempt for a competition this July is not happening.


----------



## Daryl (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm okay with this Sunday too..


----------



## Moops (Jul 6, 2012)

Sunday is good for me. Same place in the city?


----------



## YddEd (Jul 6, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> I'm ok to meetup whenever.
> 
> @YddEd
> The attempt for a competition this July is not happening.


Ok.. Pls tell me when it happens.



Is the meetup this week?


----------



## pkvk9122 (Jul 6, 2012)

Whens the meetup!? I only just saw this!!!! D:
and where? 

Thanks!

pkvk9122


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 6, 2012)

*Meetup - Sunday, 8th of July*

*Where*
Sydney
Corner of Pitt St and Market St
Myer food court
*When*
I think I'll be there around lunch
You can show up whenever you want


Pro tip:
Thread tools
Subscribe to thread
--Receive notifications about a thread


----------



## Daryl (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay, I'll be there around 12


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 6, 2012)

cool


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jul 7, 2012)

me, jimmy and one of my other cubing friends will be there around 11-12 maybe before that

we might have another sydney comp (not newcastle) yet before the end of the year come to the meet-up if you want to know whats going on and when it might be. but it will be post here at a later date


----------



## YddEd (Jul 7, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> *Where*
> Sydney
> Corner of Pitt St and Market St
> Myer food court
> ...


How do I do that?


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 7, 2012)

It's on the top, right above the first post.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 7, 2012)

Its tomorrow isnt it?


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes, 8th of July is tomorrow


----------



## YddEd (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks just making sure so I don't miss it.


----------



## pkvk9122 (Jul 7, 2012)

ugh, I cant seem to go  Sorry

pkvk9122


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 7, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> ugh, I cant seem to go  Sorry
> 
> pkvk9122



you never come :/


----------



## YddEd (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't think I can go now...


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 7, 2012)

YddEd said:


> I don't think I can go now...



aw, two ditching the group


----------



## YddEd (Jul 7, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> aw, two ditching the group


I know... but it waas only a maybe.
(And my times are somehow getting HIGHER :/)
Ok I can go now probnably arrive there at about 12:30


----------



## Daryl (Jul 8, 2012)

I go there and I don't find someone.. so I go back home..


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 8, 2012)

Daryl said:


> I go there and I don't find someone.. so I go back home..



Got there 12:45 ish.

Eddy showed up, that was bout it. Stayed there for a while.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 8, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Got there 12:45 ish.
> 
> Eddy showed up, that was bout it. Stayed there for a while.



sounded fun..........


----------



## YddEd (Jul 8, 2012)

Daryl said:


> I go there and I don't find someone.. so I go back home..


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and Kirt were soooo bored.... (Well I was at least)




ottozing said:


> sounded fun..........


 Except for noone else coming


----------



## Daryl (Jul 9, 2012)

oh.. I get there around 12 and I don't find someone.. may be that's why 

I should stay instead..


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 12, 2012)

We meeting up this Sunday?
Who would go?


----------



## thatkid (Jul 12, 2012)

im out this weekend

if im going then it has to be next week sometime


----------



## YddEd (Jul 12, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> We meeting up this Sunday?
> Who would go?


Me again... and this time I hope other people ACTUALLY come.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 14, 2012)

So are we going tomorrow or not?


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 14, 2012)

no real interest, so no.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 14, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> no real interest, so no.


Ok


----------



## Daryl (Jul 16, 2012)

I can go if others want to do that..


----------



## YddEd (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyone going THIS Sunday?


----------



## MadeToReply (Jul 20, 2012)

I might go if there are 3+ who are CERTAIN to go.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jul 20, 2012)

i have bowling but the sunday after i should be right if dad can take me if so me, jimmy and one of my other cubing friends would come. i find out on this sunday night if i can


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 20, 2012)

gonna be volunteering at library


----------



## YddEd (Jul 20, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> gonna be volunteering at library


Which one?


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 20, 2012)

hurstville


----------



## YddEd (Jul 20, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> hurstville


Thought so.


----------



## Daryl (Jul 21, 2012)

cannot come for this sunday. too tired


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jul 23, 2012)

Daryl said:


> cannot come for this sunday. too tired



okay see you at nats then if you come then


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jul 23, 2012)

im not coming now i cant make it


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bryson, you from Maltese descent?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jul 28, 2012)

BC1997 said:


> Bryson, you from Maltese descent?



yes i am


----------



## Daryl (Jul 29, 2012)

for who going to nationals..

how's everyone gonna stay in Melbourne ?


----------



## ottozing (Jul 29, 2012)

Daryl said:


> for who going to nationals..
> 
> how's everyone gonna stay in Melbourne ?



Hotel most likely. Not sure which one yet.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 31, 2012)

<<<< Not sure


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 6, 2012)

Daryl said:


> for who going to nationals..
> 
> how's everyone gonna stay in Melbourne ?



im staying at a hotel. its called the victoria hotel its an alright price i guess


----------



## Daryl (Aug 8, 2012)

Ah okay..

anyone here sell 4x4 Shengsou ?


----------



## Dene (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey Sydney cubers,

I'm going to be in Sydney on Sunday the 30th of September for the NRL Grand Final (come on Sharkies!), but I was thinking, rather than coming in first thing on Sunday and rushing straight to the stadium, I could get some extra sleep and come in on Saturday. 

I know it's a bit early, but is anyone keen for a meetup on Saturday the 29th of September? Also any volunteers to show me around a bit of sight-seeing would be welcome  . 

Let me know what you guys think asap, because I want to book flights sometime next week to get in early before prices go way up XD

Cheers,

Dene.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 18, 2012)

Dene said:


> Hey Sydney cubers,
> 
> I'm going to be in Sydney on Sunday the 30th of September for the NRL Grand Final (come on Sharkies!), but I was thinking, rather than coming in first thing on Sunday and rushing straight to the stadium, I could get some extra sleep and come in on Saturday.
> 
> ...



ill meet up with you dene. but i wont be able to show you around because i live 2 and a half hours away so i dont know sydney all that well. can we meet at the same place that we always say in this thread? and jimmy would come to unless he has something on. and btw go roosters (even through they can't get in )


----------



## MadeToReply (Aug 23, 2012)

I might be able to go to a meetup on Saturday depending on the situation with my family.


----------



## Dene (Aug 23, 2012)

Well I've decided I'll definitely come on the Saturday. I'll see if Jetstar has a sale tomorrow, or else I'll just buy them anyway before prices start going up ^_^


----------



## Dene (Aug 26, 2012)

Got me some super cheap flights yay. I'll be arriving 10:30am on Saturday, assuming no delays. I have all day to kill, so people better want to meet up!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 28, 2012)

Dene said:


> Got me some super cheap flights yay. I'll be arriving 10:30am on Saturday, assuming no delays. I have all day to kill, so people better want to meet up!



i can probably get there about 11-11:30 ish dcepends on traffic because of the 2 hour drive


----------



## Dene (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't get there too early. I'll have to figure out how to get to the city from the airport, then figure out how to get to wherever we'll be meeting up  . We'll arrange it more later. Hopefully more people will want to come as well ^_^


----------



## NEONCUBES (Sep 5, 2012)

Just wanted to say G'day to all the Australian cubers out there (especially the NSW cubers). Also thanks faz for the idea for my avatar.


----------



## Dene (Sep 5, 2012)

Marmite ftw


----------



## YddEd (Sep 9, 2012)

Dene said:


> Don't get there too early. I'll have to figure out how to get to the city from the airport, then figure out how to get to wherever we'll be meeting up  . We'll arrange it more later. Hopefully more people will want to come as well ^_^


Just ask people what bus to take?


----------



## Dene (Sep 9, 2012)

I think I'll be catching the train, seeing as I've done that before (or at least, I caught the train from the city to the airport >.<)


----------



## Moops (Sep 10, 2012)

Dene said:


> I think I'll be catching the train, seeing as I've done that before (or at least, I caught the train from the city to the airport >.<)



It's easy. there's a train station AT the airport. On the right side of the airport entrance (as you are walking out) there are esculators that go down a level to a station platform. Get train to Central.


----------



## Dene (Sep 10, 2012)

Sounds like a plan :tu


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry, can't go meetup on Sept 29, friend's bday party is on at that time


----------



## Dene (Sep 20, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Sorry, can't go meetup on Sept 29, friend's bday party is on at that time



Bummer!

I was just thinking about this actually. If we have a meetup on Saturday the 29th, who would attend? The sooner I figure out exactly what I'm doing in Sydney the better


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 20, 2012)

im coming and maybe jimmy with me too. my dad could give you a lift into the city if need? we are meeting at the CBD as always right?


----------



## pkvk9122 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey guyz!,

I should be able to get there on 28th, just asking, i scanned the thread and couldnt find a location.. maybe i didnt try hard enough, but could anyone tell me? :3
Hope to see u guyz there!

pkvk9122


----------



## Dene (Sep 20, 2012)

pkvk9122 said:


> I should be able to get there on 28th



29th! It will be on the Saturday.



bryson azzopard said:


> im coming and maybe jimmy with me to. my dad could give you a lift into the city if need? we are meeting at the CBD as always right?



I don't know where the usual place is. Could you let me know and give me general directions? I should be able to figure things out with a combination of google maps and your information.


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 20, 2012)

The usual place:
Food court under Myer, Corner Pitt St Mall and Market St Sydney

As for directions, google maps is the only tip i know


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 20, 2012)

we usual sit next to oporto so somewhere very close to it


----------



## Dene (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok cool I'll work it out. Should we aim to meet at about 1pm? Bryson, would you like to exchange numbers (via PM) so I can contact you if need be?


----------



## Moops (Sep 21, 2012)

I should be able to come. I have 7 type C III's I'm willing to trade for something if anyone's interested.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 21, 2012)

Moops said:


> I should be able to come. I have 7 type C III's I'm willing to trade for something if anyone's interested.



dont you need them for multi?


----------



## Moops (Sep 21, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> dont you need them for multi?



I don't like them >_> Prefer Dayans. I'm just practicing getting chunks of 8/8 faster right now.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 22, 2012)

Moops said:


> I don't like them >_> Prefer Dayans. I'm just practicing getting chunks of 8/8 faster right now.



ill buy one just course they were faz's


----------



## pkvk9122 (Sep 23, 2012)

Dene said:


> 29th! It will be on the Saturday.



Oops, right! . 29th. I'll be there about 11:00 am. Brief overview of me: Love cubing, avg about 15 seconds 3x3, 1 min 5 sec 4x4. Working on improving blindfold. Will be bringing some 3x3 Dayan Zhanchi's to sell for $15. Black and white are available . 

pkvk9122


----------



## thatkid (Sep 25, 2012)

ill try get there at 11 also


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 25, 2012)

I cant go anymore.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 25, 2012)

also guys if you are coming to the meet-up i will be discussing a competetion (offical) that i will be having on the 10th or 17th of november if anyone is interested to come. it is at kurri kurri (about a 2 hour drive north from sydney) the venue will be my school (KKHS), stuff to discuss will be events, how many rounds, a good name, etc i have an idea but i would like to here everyones input. im sorry its not closer to sydney its just hard to organise a comp that is 2 hours away so this is the best i could do. at least there is one going to happen in NSW again  BTW no thread has been made yet


----------



## Dene (Sep 25, 2012)

11am is it now? I'll try my best to get there asap. I guess it all depends on if my flight is on time, and how long it takes me to figure out where it is 

EDIT: Heh, I just realised how easy it's going to be for me to get around. I'll be staying on Elizabeth Street, so I can just walk all the way down there and turn into Market Street to get to the meet up


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 26, 2012)

so who is coming on saturday?
me (jimmy isn't coming anymore)
dene
moops
thatkid
pkvk9122
daryl? if she sees the post by then i guess she will
place: Food court under Myer, Corner Pitt St Mall and Market St Sydney

we usual sit next to oporto just find me becuase ill be there between 10-11 so look for me because i always get there first (usually)


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 5, 2012)

So... how'd it go?


----------



## Dene (Oct 6, 2012)

It was good to meet up with a few cubers in Sydney  . And then afterwards I went for a walk around, through the Botanical Gardens, and then around to the Opera house and over the Harbour Bridge. Lots of exercise!


----------



## kirtpro (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds good haha


----------



## Dene (Oct 6, 2012)

The weather was great too. Warm and sunny, while it was cold and wet in Melbourne  . I wanted to lie down and go to sleep on the grass in the gardens. I would have if I didn't have to keep going.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38841-Kurri-Kurri-2012
the link for the kurri kurri comp 2012 if you can come or are interested on going please register


----------



## Daryl (Oct 12, 2012)

haha long time not see this forum.

Kurri kurri seems quite far for me. I try to come.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 21, 2012)

okay so is anyone up for a meet up in the holidays? im keen to see everyone again. im going to travel by train myself next time  so hopefully i dont miss my stop


----------



## Moops (Nov 21, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> okay so is anyone up for a meet up in the holidays? im keen to see everyone again. im going to travel by train myself next time  so hopefully i dont miss my stop



Yep. What day do you have in mind?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 22, 2012)

im good for any day really but januray 3rd-6th because of the canberra comp. im catching a train down so whatever day it good for everyone else once they see this i guess


----------



## thatkid (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm in Queensland for two weeks after new year


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 12, 2012)

Soooo guys, I'm coming to Australia at the end of the year, and I wanted to know if anyone had any ideas on a comp in the Sydney area? Or somewhere AROUND Sydney? I've never been to Aussie before, so I don't know where the closest places are to Sydney that host comps. If someone could get back to me, that'd be awesome!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 12, 2012)

SixSidedCube said:


> Soooo guys, I'm coming to Australia at the end of the year, and I wanted to know if anyone had any ideas on a comp in the Sydney area? Or somewhere AROUND Sydney? I've never been to Aussie before, so I don't know where the closest places are to Sydney that host comps. If someone could get back to me, that'd be awesome!



There is one on Jan 5th in Canberra, but no other comps in Sydney or anywhere else.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 12, 2012)

SixSidedCube said:


> Soooo guys, I'm coming to Australia at the end of the year, and I wanted to know if anyone had any ideas on a comp in the Sydney area? Or somewhere AROUND Sydney? I've never been to Aussie before, so I don't know where the closest places are to Sydney that host comps. If someone could get back to me, that'd be awesome!



Like Jarvis said, Canberra summer is probably your best bet. No other Sydney/near Sydney comps have been organised at this stage.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 14, 2012)

SixSidedCube said:


> Soooo guys, I'm coming to Australia at the end of the year, and I wanted to know if anyone had any ideas on a comp in the Sydney area? Or somewhere AROUND Sydney? I've never been to Aussie before, so I don't know where the closest places are to Sydney that host comps. If someone could get back to me, that'd be awesome!


there probably wont be a sydney comp until may sorry  but we are having a meet-up sometime soon in the holidays if you would like to come? probably 2 in the holidays


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 15, 2012)

meet up on the week after the canberra comp? then another on the last week before school goes back?


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 8, 2013)

So who is coming to the meetup this saturday?


----------



## Nader Cube (Jan 8, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> So who is coming to the meetup this saturday?



im coming to the meetup this saturday but where at and what time


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 8, 2013)

*Meetup - Saturday, January 12 2013*

*Where:* Food court under Myer, Corner Pitt St Mall and Market St Sydney
*When:* I'll be there around 1pm, you can arrive anytime earlier or later

Private message me (or the others) to exchange phone numbers to help find each other on the day.
My number has changed and none of you have it.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 8, 2013)

kirtpro said:


> My number has changed and none of you have it.



Message me your new number Kirt


----------



## Nader Cube (Jan 11, 2013)

kirtpro said:


> *Where:* Food court under Myer, Corner Pitt St Mall and Market St Sydney
> *When:* I'll be there around 1pm, you can arrive anytime earlier or later
> 
> Private message me (or the others) to exchange phone numbers to help find each other on the day.
> My number has changed and none of you have it.



yeah message me your number


----------



## Nader Cube (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not coming today to the meetup


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 12, 2013)

May be there half an hour later


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 17, 2013)

anyone up for monday the 28th just before school starts back up. i know i can come for sure this time because i dont have work and im with dad so he can drive me there.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 18, 2013)

ok yea


----------



## Moops (Jan 18, 2013)

Should be fine with me. Just hoping its not too hot that day D=


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 18, 2013)

Moops said:


> Should be fine with me. Just hoping its not too hot that day D=



yeah...
havent seen ya in a while, would be good to see how you're doing


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 22, 2013)

okay sh*t just realise im not with dad on that day :/ i go to mums the day before . ill catch a train down or ill try getting a lift off one of my older friends
my friend can take me down and back but now i just need the money to pay im for petrol. so ill be there


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 27, 2013)

okay so like 12 until 4 same place as usual?
who's coming?
me
kirt
moops?
thatkid?


----------



## thatkid (Jan 27, 2013)

yeah I'm in


----------



## Moops (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm probably gonna get there early, around 11 but I'll have to leave at 2.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 27, 2013)

omg my luck is just gettting worse everyday! my friend that was taking me tommorrow. his car won't start! so ive been trying to get someone to take me tommorow but it looks like i might not be going but ill still try as hard as i can


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 27, 2013)

ok, since its unlikely bryson will go, and im not really into the two cuber meetup thing, im going to call this one off


----------



## Nader Cube (Feb 1, 2013)

bryson azzopard said:


> okay so like 12 until 4 same place as usual?
> who's coming?
> me
> kirt
> ...



i might be able to come just if you can tell me when and where


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 12, 2013)

think of another kurri comp later in the year probably late september or earlier october just wondering if anyone would come again? that's if dene or tim can come down again


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 12, 2013)

bryson azzopard said:


> think of another kurri comp later in the year probably late september or earlier october just wondering if anyone would come again? that's if dene or tim can come down again



yes


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 12, 2013)

of course.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 12, 2013)

awesome. if i did the events would be 2x2-4x4, OH, pyra, blind. multi and 4BLD as the maybes


----------



## ottozing (Mar 12, 2013)

What about 5x5?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> What about 5x5?



i would but remember how long it took at the canberra comp


----------



## ottozing (Mar 12, 2013)

I blame the 4 min cutoff and the guy using an eastsheen  That **** aint fun to scramble.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I blame the 4 min cutoff and the guy using an eastsheen  That **** aint fun to scramble.



yeah good point well ill put it as a maybe actually


----------



## ribena (Apr 13, 2013)

any meet-ups happening in sydney these school holidays?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 15, 2013)

i kinda needa catch up on schoolwork


----------



## YddEd (Apr 15, 2013)

^ In the holidays?


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 16, 2013)

YddEd said:


> ^ In the holidays?



Believe it or not...

When you're older, you get school work to do during the holidays.


----------



## YddEd (Apr 17, 2013)

kirtpro said:


> Believe it or not...
> 
> When you're older, you get school work to do during the holidays.


In one year... :/


----------



## Themhcuber (Aug 15, 2013)

Sup Kirt
Any cubing meet ups in sydney In the upcoming future,


----------



## YddEd (Aug 19, 2013)

How could I have missed this..?
Someone could organise one in the city or something.


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2013)

FYI I'll be in Sydney for the NRL grand final again. I haven't looked at flights or anything but if someone were to organise a meetup on Saturday the 5th of October I'd be keen.


----------



## MadeToReply (Aug 19, 2013)

i would be able to come


----------



## Niah (Aug 19, 2013)

i wouldn't mind coming along as well


----------



## Themhcuber (Aug 20, 2013)

Maybe


----------



## Themhcuber (Aug 20, 2013)

I may be in Russia though I will se!


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 20, 2013)

I would so come but I have a bowling comp on so I would be in Sydney but I won't be able to come :/


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

so sad that there are hardly any meetups or competitions in sydney lol


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> so sad that there are hardly any meetups or competitions in sydney lol


It's harder to get around Sydney. That is the only problem. If you want meetups, find a good place and organise one! Sydney has as many, or more cubers than Melbourne.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> It's harder to get around Sydney. That is the only problem. If you want meetups, find a good place and organise one! Sydney has as many, or more cubers than Melbourne.



how do you organise one is you say you organising one i tell everyone the location and date and thats it.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> It's harder to get around Sydney. That is the only problem. If you want meetups, find a good place and organise one! Sydney has as many, or more cubers than Melbourne.


 and i also though melbourne was more of the cubing hometown in australia


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 14, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> how do you organise one is you say you organising one i tell everyone the location and date and thats it.



That is pretty much all you gotta do. Just make sure that the date is suitable for everyone and that you are actually able to come


----------



## YddEd (Sep 14, 2013)

How about a meetup next sunday?


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> That is pretty much all you gotta do. Just make sure that the date is suitable for everyone and that you are actually able to come


 yeah ok i might think of organising one.



YddEd said:


> How about a meetup next sunday?


you posted this exactly when i posted mine.Anyway sunday yeah sounds good where at.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 14, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> you posted this exactly when i posted mine.Anyway sunday yeah sounds good where at.


Food court under Myer, Corner Pitt St Mall and Market St Sydney (just copied and pasted this from an older post)


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

hmm yeah i could come ill post if its ok for me to come.Also its not a trouble saying im in pitt st once a month and its only 20 minutes from my home.Anyway if this meetup does happen ill be using more of others peoples cubes.I get angry everytime my brother or sister destroys them but other yhan that i could easily make it.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> and i also though melbourne was more of the cubing hometown in australia



Melbourne has had more competitions and two delegates, but Sydney had more competitors at it's competition than any Melbourne competition. Sure, some Melbourne cubers went up, but mostly a good showing from Sydney cubers.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 14, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Melbourne has had more competitions and two delegates, but Sydney had more competitors at it's competition than any Melbourne competition. Sure, some Melbourne cubers went up, but mostly a good showing from Sydney cubers.


I wish we could have a delegate over here...


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I wish we could have a delegate over here...


The thing is i think no one in sydney knows how to become a delegate.Also i know people in sydney who could be a good delegate here.


----------



## Faz (Sep 14, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I wish we could have a delegate over here...



There isn't a need for one, as long as Tim or Dene can make it.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

true,but it could be annoying for them.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> true,but it could be annoying for them.



Tim and Dene have both stated that if you organise a competition in Sydney they are happy to attend. Maybe some rego fee towards their flights/petrol, but it's not their fault there aren't competitions, it's the attitude of "someone else will organise x".


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Tim and Dene have both stated that if you organise a competition in Sydney they are happy to attend. Maybe some rego fee towards their flights/petrol, but it's not their fault there aren't competitions, it's the attitude of "someone else will organise x".



yeah ok.


----------



## Dene (Sep 14, 2013)

Sydney can have a delegate if someone steps up and takes ownership of the Sydney cubing community. Nothing is preventing Sydney from having competitions; certainly the fact that Sydney doesn't have a delegate has absolutely nothing to do with the lack of competitions there.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

Dene said:


> Sydney can have a delegate if someone steps up and takes ownership of the Sydney cubing community. Nothing is preventing Sydney from having competitions; certainly the fact that Sydney doesn't have a delegate has absolutely nothing to do with the lack of competitions there.



Yeah i wish i could be a delegate for sydney but i dont know how.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 14, 2013)

Dene said:


> Sydney can have a delegate if someone steps up and takes ownership of the Sydney cubing community. Nothing is preventing Sydney from having competitions; certainly the fact that Sydney doesn't have a delegate has absolutely nothing to do with the lack of competitions there.


Does a delegate have to be over a certain age?


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Does a delegate have to be over a certain age?



I was just gonna. Ask that and if its not I'm thinking of being a delegate for sydney


----------



## YddEd (Sep 14, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> I was just gonna. Ask that and if its not I'm thinking of being a delegate for sydney


Or we could have Kirt or Richie..
(no offence because they have more experience)


----------



## Dene (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm not aware of any age limit. However I can absolutely guarantee that I see no chance of you becoming a delegate, based on the opinion I have developed of you in recent times. At least not any time in the semi-near future.

EDIT: Directed at Nader.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah I know too much enthusiasm.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 14, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Does a delegate have to be over a certain age?



As far as I know, no. In all honesty though, you and Nader Cube are too young to take up becoming a delegate.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Or we could have Kirt or Richie..
> (no offence because they have more experience)


Yeah it really isn't offencive but I was excited about the idea
Just that's me.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

Dene said:


> I'm not aware of any age limit. However I can absolutely guarantee that I see no chance of you becoming a delegate, based on the opinion I have developed of you in recent times. At least not any time in the semi-near future.
> 
> EDIT: Directed at Nader.


As Jayden said too young,but what do you mean by based on the opinion I have developed of you in recent times. At least not any time in the semi-near future.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> As Jayden said too young,but what do you mean by based on the opinion I have developed of you in recent times. At least not any time in the semi-near future.



His opinion on you currently is basically what is what he has seen of you on the forums (I think). Often your writing is hard to read and doesn't use correct grammar. You ignore the "edit" button and just make another post, breaking a forum rule. A poor moderator (often brest) has to get around to merging the post for you.

That's what I think he means by his "opinion" on you.

I think he means it just looks a little unprofessional.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> His opinion on you currently is basically what is what he has seen of you on the forums (I think). Often your writing is hard to read and doesn't use correct grammar. You ignore the "edit" button and just make another post, breaking a forum rule. A poor moderator (often brest) has to get around to merging the post for you.
> 
> Just what I think he means by his "opinion" on you. I think he means it just looks a little unprofessional.


Wow you know all that.
Yeah I'm usually top in my class for grammar and writing,but when it comes to talking using a device I don't bother using grammar or editing.Since I'm breaking the forum rules which I didn't know grammar was a rule I'm improving.Yeah basically I just started getting into speedsolving.com recently so I'm trying to improve my knowledge.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Using incorrect grammar isn't breaking a rule but "double posting" is.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 14, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> Wow you know all that.
> Yeah I'm usually top in my class for grammar and writing,but when it comes to talking using a device I don't bother using grammar or editing.Since I'm breaking the forum rules which I didn't know grammar was a rule I'm improving.Yeah basically I just started getting into speedsolving.com recently so I'm trying to improve my knowledge.



Not writing well isn't breaking the rules, it's just bad manners. Why make someone else put more effort into reading your posts when you can just write clearly and make it easier for everyone?


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh I'm just gonna go read the forum rules again.


----------



## Dene (Sep 14, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> but what do you mean by based on the opinion I have developed of you in recent times



Firstly what Jack said; the general laziness and lack of effort you put into your posts on the forums demonstrates a poor attitude towards those around you.

Secondly I get a strong impression of ignorance about how the WCA works in general, especially based on your posts in this thread just now. This also makes me suspect you don't know the regulations, which is critical to becoming a delegate.

Thirdly, you demonstrate a general lack of intelligence in your posts. This may just be because you're young, therefore haven't had the opportunity to learn things yet. Also, intelligence isn't a necessary component of becoming a delegate. However I think it is generally expected, as a delegate needs to be a leader and a decision maker, which generally is bred of intelligence.

Fourthly you have shown no initiative to taking action towards contributing to the cubing community. This shows a lack of leadership which is crucial to being a delegate.

Fifthly, Tim McMahon needs to be shown that you are someone that can be trusted in the utmost with the responsibility and honesty that comes with being a delegate. I'm not saying you have shown yourself to be untrustworthy, just you haven't shown that you're trustworthy. This is mainly because he's barely met you before. 


I could probably think of more, but I have other things to do. In short, if you want to be handed the responsibility of becoming a delegate you have to grow up a lot and wise up a lot. This isn't something you can fix overnight either; we're talking about years in the future. Then there has to be a need for someone to become a delegate, which at this stage there is not. I suggest you put the idea out of your mind completely, and focus your efforts on organising competitions in Sydney to grow the community up there.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 14, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> but Sydney had more competitors at it's competition than any Melbourne competition.



I think the most we have per city is: Canberra (51), Melbourne (42), Sydney (42).

But yeah, Sydney seems to have more cubers close to the CBD. A lot of people travel from the suburbs or interstate for Melbourne/Canberra...

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 14, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Tim and Dene have both stated that if you organise a competition in Sydney they are happy to attend.



This.

A lack of delegates in Australia currently isn't an issue.

Anyone can organise a competition. Just ask a WCA delegate to attend before announcing the competition. If you need any help with figuring out what's required to run a competition, just ask.

Upcoming competitions:
Melbourne will have two more this year (possibly three). Melbourne Spring 2013. Melbourne Cube Day 2013. Lifestyles Summer 2013.
Newcastle might have one later this year or early next (need further info).
Brisbane might have one in December (depends on how the unofficial one in October goes). Brisbane Summer 2013.
Canberra might have one in December or January (two different venues?). Canberra Summer 2014

Tim.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 14, 2013)

One in Shepparton around Easter?


----------



## YddEd (Sep 14, 2013)

TimMc said:


> This.
> 
> A lack of delegates in Australia currently isn't an issue.
> 
> ...


Where will that be? (if it happens)


----------



## KarlCubing (Sep 14, 2013)

Ah me gawd!!!!!! In Brisbane!?!?!?!? Yayay


----------



## TimMc (Sep 14, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Where will that be? (if it happens)



Lifestyle Summer 2013. Tarneit. We could probably pick some cubers up from Hoppers Crossing train station.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 14, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Ah me gawd!!!!!! In Brisbane!?!?!?!? Yayay



Check Facebook for the ClearThinking one.


Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Check Facebook for the ClearThinking one.
> 
> 
> Tim.




https://www.facebook.com/ClearThinking.QSRF/posts/638009756239021


----------



## KarlCubing (Sep 14, 2013)

Tim will u come?


----------



## TimMc (Sep 14, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Tim will u come?



Tim Major?

I won't be going. It's on a Thursday.

Tim.


----------



## KarlCubing (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh ok... Tim major?


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Im thinking of organising a Competition in Sydney,maybe in the summer holidays.If i do organise one i might need help since it would be my first time, Is there a thread for organising a competition?


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 15, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Im thinking of organising a Competition in Sydney,maybe in the summer holidays.If i do organise one i might need help since it would be my first time, Is there a thread for organising a competition?



If you can get a venue secured, then I am sure that Tim would help organize it.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 15, 2013)

nader if we were to have a delegate in NSW I would suggest jay or kirt not just because they are fast but they know a fair lot of the regulations and have been overseas for competition's and have competed in a almost every competition in the last 2 years and they have shown trust towards both Dene and Tim so if we were to suggest people I choose them


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 15, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> If you can get a venue secured, then I am sure that Tim would help organize it.


Yeah sorry for the questions, but just want to know how big the hall or venue should be.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 15, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> Yeah sorry for the questions, but just want to know how big the hall or venue should be.



I don't think we need another competition with all the ones competitions coming up and we are having one in Newcastle so I don't think we need another around here until next year because I don't think Tim and Dene will like all the money it will cost to travel more then 2-3 times into NSW before the end of the year. also Dene and/or Tim with the Newcastle comp I will be happy for you to stay at my house so you don't have to pay for a hotel and what not


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 15, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> Yeah as i said,maybe in the summer holidays so probably somewhere in between January or February 2014.



Yeah thanks bryson,anyway newcastle wont be any trouble.Yeah ill wait till probably mid next year till sydney competition


----------



## YddEd (Sep 15, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> Yeah thanks bryson,anyway newcastle wont be any trouble.


You might want to stop double posting and start using the edit button.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 15, 2013)

YddEd said:


> You might want to stop double posting and start using the edit button.



Yeah im trying to but my computer was laggy.I tried editing but something wrong happened with my computer.
Sorry


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 15, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Ok 7 people came, which is good.
> 
> Me
> Richard
> ...



I went to the beginning of the thread and found this. I was super confused when I saw that Feliks got a 5 second 2x2 average when I realized that this is from 2009. Interesting to think how much changes in 5 years, huh? Now it takes Feliks (on a good solve) less time to solve a 3x3 than it (potentially) took for him to solve a 2x2.

Sorry for the Off-Topic, though haha


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah thats so true. When you cube for a few years you develop a lot of speed with your fingers/hands and also your memorize things easily.




Does anyone know how to change your Speedsolving Username


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 15, 2013)

Use the edit button. As for changing your username, looking around the settings I don't think there is a way. You could probably talk to one of the mods for info on that, I'm sure they probably would be able to do something.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah i will see what i can do about it.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 15, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> Does anyone know how to change your Speedsolving Username



Premium Membership


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 15, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Premium Membership



Oh, yeah so i have to buy premium.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 15, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Oh ok... Tim major?


No. If it was two days and during Christmas holidays I might go, but I don't want to go to QLD JUST for a comp, especially a one day comp.

Edit: Also it isn't even a WCA event so another reason not to.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone else interested in a meetup this Sunday apart from me and Nader?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 16, 2013)

would but I have bowling


----------



## MadeToReply (Sep 16, 2013)

Is the meetup on October 5th?


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone can make it next saturday to the meetup.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 16, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> Is the meetup on October 5th?


This Sunday = 22nd of September.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 16, 2013)

Sunday yeah im in


----------



## YddEd (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah well I think we're going to need at least 3 or 4 people. What time will you go to the food court? (Food court under Myer, Corner Pitt St Mall and Market St Sydney)


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 16, 2013)

Anytime you want. Wel if im going to have lunch there then 11:30am sounds good or 12:00.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm thinking 12PM.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 16, 2013)

That sounds good.Is it only us two?


----------



## YddEd (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm waiting for a few more people. I would like the meetup to have at least 3 or 4 people.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 20, 2013)

Bump..?


----------



## kirtpro (Sep 21, 2013)

won't be going


----------



## YddEd (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok, I guess this won't be happening then. Just going to wait for the 5th of October...


----------



## Dene (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh yea in case anyone was waiting on me, sorry to say I won't be able to make a meet up when I come up for the Grand Final. I have other plans now.


----------



## Dene (Oct 3, 2013)

A desperate plea!!

To all Sydney cubers, myself and a friend are coming to Sydney this weekend. We had sleeping plans organised, but those plans have self-destructed on us and we have nowhere to stay!! I have looked everywhere, but everything is booked out or super expensive.

So please, if anyone can offer us a place to stay, even if it is on the floor, please reply asap! 

Thanks in advance for any help.

Dene


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 3, 2013)

im staying at a hotel in campelltown this weekend so sorry man, and also I would let you room at mine but my house is like 2 hours away sorry


----------



## Dene (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey don't worry about it Bryson; I know you aren't exactly in the Sydney city. What are you in Campbelltown for?


----------



## YddEd (Oct 3, 2013)

Anyone want to go to a meetup on sunday? So far me and Ben (Bestsimple) are going. 
Food court under Myer, Corner Pitt St Mall and Market St Sydney near the KFC.

@Dene Sorry, I live in a tiny unit...


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 4, 2013)

Dene said:


> Hey don't worry about it Bryson; I know you aren't exactly in the Sydney city. What are you in Campbelltown for?



I have massive ten pin bowling comp all weekend


----------



## NEONCUBES (Oct 7, 2013)

Dene I would love to offer you a place to stay. But I'm sure my parents would not like to have a group of people that they don't know staying with us. Also Bryson where is your tournament at the AMF place or the other bowling place in Campbelltown? Am I the only local Campbelltown cuber? I hope not.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Oct 8, 2013)

NEONCUBES said:


> Dene I would love to offer you a place to stay. But I'm sure my parents would not like to have a group of people that they don't know staying with us. Also Bryson where is your tournament at the AMF place or the other bowling place in Campbelltown? Am I the only local Campbelltown cuber? I hope not.



its finished now I was in leumeah


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 30, 2013)

guys we should have a meet-up during the holidays! I would pefer after new years as I have like only a few free days before then. also we can discuss what events and everything for kurri kurri 2014! that's right im making sure im having it next year! don't have any dates and would like everyone else inputs too  
who would come to the meet up?
me
Richie
Nathan seeto?
kirt?
neoncubes?
YddEd?
hugo? don't think he has speedsolving but I can keep him updated if he wants to attend
jackwilton? same thing as hugo
nadercuber?
if I missed someone anyone is welcome to come! we need to organize a date for the meet up any suggestions?


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 30, 2013)

bryson azzopard said:


> guys we should have a meet-up during the holidays! I would pefer after new years as I have like only a few free days before then. also we can discuss what events and everything for kurri kurri 2014! that's right im making sure im having it next year! don't have any dates and would like everyone else inputs too
> who would come to the meet up?
> me
> *Richie*
> ...



Hoihoi chicken boi, why don't I get a question mark and everyone else does.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2013)

I'll be in Sydney for a bit these holidays. I'll try to find out when exactly. Sydney sucks to get around though doesn't it?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 1, 2013)

@MadeToReply you don't get a choice your coming 
@Tim Major I don't go to the city that much so I don't have a clue but when your there Ill try and get out to Sydney ill just catch a train in


----------



## YddEd (Dec 1, 2013)

I can probably go. It depends on what day it will be on and what time.


----------



## Nader Cube (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi fellow cubers, i haven't been cubing well since mid last year and in trying to get back to what i did good in. in having trouble getting proper (dayan cubes) speedcubes in Sydney. I wanted to know if there are any cube shops in Sydney instead of online shops because right now in having trouble buying things online.Also i hope once i get cubing there will be more competitions in Sydney and that i do well in the future.


----------



## Nader Cube (Mar 16, 2014)

bryson azzopard said:


> guys we should have a meet-up during the holidays! I would pefer after new years as I have like only a few free days before then. also we can discuss what events and everything for kurri kurri 2014! that's right im making sure im having it next year! don't have any dates and would like everyone else inputs too
> who would come to the meet up?
> me
> Richie
> ...


 Suprising you rembered me saying that i haven't cubed or been on the forums for ages. Yeah i could make it on the holidays, i have no cubes because i lost them and haven't cubed for a while so cant figure out anything. Really and im not sure if i can buy cubes online. If you guys can do a meetup not in fhs city because its hard to get to if you could do it at like Hurstville, Roselands , Miranda or whatever somewhere local that would be good.


----------



## Nader Cube (Apr 20, 2014)

Nader Cube said:


> Suprising you rembered me saying that i haven't cubed or been on the forums for ages. Yeah i could make it on the holidays, i have no cubes because i lost them and haven't cubed for a while so cant figure out anything. Really and im not sure if i can buy cubes online. If you guys can do a meetup not in fhs city because its hard to get to if you could do it at like Hurstville, Roselands , Miranda or whatever somewhere local that would be good.



Hi guys I'm back haven't cubed for a year and just order heaps of unfold speedcubes from the website zcube and since I haven't cubed for a year I'm getting back into it so when I stopped I was sub-20 I hope I don't have to get back to sub 25. Saying that when will the next competition in Sydney be because there hadn't been a cube competition in Sydney for ages.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 20, 2014)

Nader Cube said:


> Hi guys I'm back haven't cubed for a year and just order heaps of unfold speedcubes from the website zcube and since I haven't cubed for a year I'm getting back into it so when I stopped I was sub-20 I hope I don't have to get back to sub 25. Saying that when will the next competition in Sydney be because there hadn't been a cube competition in Sydney for ages.



If you want to organise one, then go ahead. These things only happen when someone organises them.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 11, 2014)

AusNats in Sydney! Any meetups?


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 11, 2014)

I guess we can start a count on who's interested.

I'm in for one


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 11, 2014)

Sure, I might come. Depends on how far away obviously.


----------



## andojay (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey guys,

Earlier this month I was contact by Gunther Hang who a professional portrait photographerr, website here.
Gunther would like to take some photos of some speedcubers cubing for his portfolio.
In exchange for taking photos he can offer the digital files and 6x4 printouts

I've mentioned Australian Nationals in August, I expect he'd like to take photos earlier 

If anyone in the area is interested please email him mentioning you can solve a Rubik's cube and this post. 
Just his details on his website


----------



## Damien Porter (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi all Sydney siders, I know this is an old topic but I thought it might be time that we try and revive it and get some more cubing things going in our area.

For starters who is going to the UNSW game-a-thon. For those that are unaware it is a charity event held at UNSW featuring a non WCA mini comp. It's 6:30 pm on 13/10, if you are interested in competing register here.

I hope we can get a reasonable amount of cubers there.

PS, everyone register for blind to make sure it is held.


----------



## Corvus98 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey if anyone is still here, I would like to say that I've come to Sydney for studying and hoping to meet some cubing friends, maybe at Sydney U


----------



## Nick4nick6 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey, Sydney Cubers!
I know this thread is a bit inactive- but maybe we could organize a meetup/mini comp somewhere in Sydney as we don't get many comps unlike Melbourne-we only get about 3 a year.

I know of plenty of cubers in Sydney that would be willing to organize a meetup. C'mon, Brisbane and Melbourne do regular meetups and Brisbane only have a fraction of the amount of cubers compared to Sydney.

If you see this message, please leave a reply and maybe then we can organize the mini comp with unofficial events and everything-that would be awesome!

Nicholas


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 21, 2016)

I wouldn't say our meetups in Brisbane are regular but they're pretty consistent. (Like, one per 2 months)


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Nov 22, 2016)

Nick4nick6 said:


> Hey, Sydney Cubers!
> I know this thread is a bit inactive- but maybe we could organize a meetup/mini comp somewhere in Sydney as we don't get many comps unlike Melbourne-we only get about 3 a year.
> 
> I know of plenty of cubers in Sydney that would be willing to organize a meetup. C'mon, Brisbane and Melbourne do regular meetups and Brisbane only have a fraction of the amount of cubers compared to Sydney.
> ...



Sure. I might be able to go


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 22, 2016)

rumor is we get a syd comp in dec


----------



## ottozing (Nov 22, 2016)

rumor = truth

pls spam tim and dene with emails so that they actually announce it, should've been announced already unless there's some extenuating circumstances i'm not aware of


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2016)

Don't look at us, it's Grant and Ray who are organising it.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 22, 2016)

Dene said:


> Don't look at us, it's Grant and Ray who are organising it.



-Immediately pesters Ray-


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 22, 2016)

ray 2 busy
still need tim or sumthing


----------



## thatkid (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey Sydney Cubers!

For all you guys that want to meetup, we now have a Facebook group where we'll try make some regular meetups happen. Check out the link here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1144145155698759/

If we get enough people, we'll try get something to happen before our next competition.

Speaking of competition, Sydney Championship 2016 is happening on 17th-18th of December at Turramurra High School. For more details and registration, check it out at http://www.speedcubing.com.au/SydneyChampionship2016/

Only 2 more days left to register! Jump on it!


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 11, 2016)

Attention people of Sydney.
Ur kiwi bro is coming for the comp, judging interest for a meet up on Friday?


----------



## Ben Wak (Dec 14, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Attention people of Sydney.
> Ur kiwi bro is coming for the comp, judging interest for a meet up on Friday?


come to Melbourne


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 5, 2017)

Yep, I know this thread is old but Im in Sydney


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 10, 2017)

Ey,
If you're not in the facebook Speedcubing in Sydney page go look it up or something.

Meetup's happening
Saturday 14th January
12:00
Myer Food Court
Cnr Pitt St. Market St.

cyas


----------

